# For A Good Time, Read These Complaints



## Talcire (May 18, 2016)

Some are so long-winded and often asking for $3 to $5 back... https://www.consumeraffairs.com/travel/uber.html


----------



## Lantawood (Feb 23, 2017)

These are juicy.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

My favorite is the guy who complained that drivers could see his rating. lol


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Oh man this is comedy gold! So much POOL too lol!


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

"What do you mean NOT an addition to what I already made!?" Hahahahahabababababa


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Holy crap, this is a great glimpse on how the wheels are falling off of Uber. It is like gambling for a ride in many cases people need to rely on.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

half of the complaints i read are from pax that dont seem to understand how the app works. uber really should have a basic tutorial to show new pax how to enter the correct address / location and to be ready when the driver arrives.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

We can chuckle a little, but I think it's good to see the experience from the pax perspective. I can certainly understand the frustration felt by some of them.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> We can chuckle a little, but I think it's good to see the experience from the pax perspective. I can certainly understand the frustration felt by some of them.


True, and I agree. But a lot of these are posted by entitled ass clowns.


----------



## Lantawood (Feb 23, 2017)

"Maybe there is a way the company can prevent the drivers from canceling or make it something that they have to come out of pocket a couple dollars to make up for the cancellation to encourage the drivers to not cancel."


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Lantawood said:


> "Maybe there is a way the company can prevent the drivers from canceling or make it something that they have to come out of pocket a couple dollars to make up for the cancellation to encourage the drivers to not cancel."


I like this idea very much it would encourage drivers to be more active in trying to actually find the passenger if they knew that it would cost them money for each trip that was accepted but not completed for whatever reason.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I like this idea very much it would encourage drivers to be more active in trying to actually find the passenger if they knew that it would cost them money for each trip that was accepted but not completed for whatever reason.


So if the pax flakes out, the driver pays? Brilliant!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Fargle said:


> So if the pax flakes out, the driver pays? Brilliant!


cost of doing business


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Talcire said:


> Some are so long-winded and often asking for $3 to $5 back... https://www.consumeraffairs.com/travel/uber.html


Yeah but the one about the 18 year old pisses me off. Actually check ID before you assume someone isn't 18. And this once again showd the failure of Ubers customer service.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

I like the pax who says everyone should give everyone 5 stars. Meanwhile Uber gets a rating of 1.5 stars overall.

Reading these complaints is like eating potato chips, so crunchy and satisfying you can't stop.

According to Consumer Affairs, Uber ranks worse than Amtrak and slightly better than Greyhound...

https://www.consumeraffairs.com/travel/bus.html#compare


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

This one's fun.

"I am very frustrated with Uber. 2 days I missed my bus because of Uber and their foolishness beyond my control and I want my money back. ..... This all started last Friday 5/5, I requested Uber at 6:28, my Uber took a few min. but Pineda came at a reasonable time. My stop is 5-6 min. from my house but the stupid Uber app told the driver to go in the opposite direction to get the other rider 15 min away and therefore made me miss my 7 am bus..."

It's 5 or 6 mimutes away and you got a pool. You get what you pay for.

"So today's 5/10 events were even better. I started requesting the Uber at 6.30 am so, 2 Ubers cancelled on me back to back. The 3rd Uber request went in but the the app said he cancelled. So I tried getting another driver but the 3rd driver ended showing up but of course by then I miss the 7 am bus again, so I had to request a 4th uber to the train station to get to work once again late ..."

They probably canceled because you were probably requesting a pool for a short ass ride.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

My favorite is the pax who was upset his pool from jfk got matched with a pax only going 2 miles from the airport. How about next time you dont choose pool from the airport, you cheap bum.


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

"We need pros to driver us through Atlanta traffic" lol


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I like this idea very much it would encourage drivers to be more active in trying to actually find the passenger


The fare is encouragement, is it not? And what would you suggest a driver be forced to pay if the passenger is unable to find the driver?



Lantawood said:


> "Maybe there is a way the company can prevent the drivers from canceling or make it something that they have to come out of pocket a couple dollars to make up for the cancellation to encourage the drivers to not cancel."


I read that, and thought: "get yourself a car, that way you wont have to depend on others and whine when you feel let down."


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

LA_Native said:


> The fare is encouragement, is it not? And what would you suggest a driver be forced to pay if the passenger is unable to find the driver?
> I read that, and thought: "get yourself a car, that way you wont have to depend on others and whine when you feel let down."


No the fare is not encouragement when many drivers actively try to get the cancel no show fee there is little to no encouragement to actually actively attempt to find the passenger.

Most people who use Uber as a passenger do in fact have a car they just choose not to use it for that trip for whatever reason (parking fees, traffic, etc)


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> No the fare is not encouragement when many drivers actively try to get the cancel no show fee there is little to no encouragement to actually actively attempt to find the passenger.


Ok,so you're of the opinion that the fare isn't what encourages drivers to drive for Uber. We disagree. I wonder then, what do you think it is that encourages the drivers to drive for Uber/Lyft, if not the fare?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

LA_Native said:


> Ok,so you're of the opinion that the fare isn't what encourages drivers to drive for Uber. We disagree. I wonder then, what do you think it is that encourages the drivers to drive for Uber/Lyft, if not the fare?


For many it seems that the cancelation fee is all that they work for.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> For many it seems that the cancelation fee is all that they work for.


LoL Bob & weave


----------



## popcollar2014 (Nov 15, 2016)

Awesome reading Material


----------



## Lantawood (Feb 23, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I like this idea very much it would encourage drivers to be more active in trying to actually find the passenger if they knew that it would cost them money for each trip that was accepted but not completed for whatever reason.


I'm just intrigued by the scenarios from the pax perspective.



LA_Native said:


> I read that, and thought: "get yourself a car, that way you wont have to depend on others and whine when you feel let down."


The lack of "teamwork" between pax and driver is what amazes me. Pax hardly ever sees the need to do their 50% to make the goal of achieving the ride. Doesn't necessarily apply in this case but overall.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Lantawood said:


> The lack of "teamwork" between pax and driver is what amazes me. Pax hardly ever sees the need to do their 50% to make the goal of achieving the ride. Doesn't necessarily apply in this case but overall.


I've done less that 75 rides, but I have yet to be unable to locate the passenger. The closet I've came was at Venice Beach, CA (where I live). It was a sunny Saturday afternoon and it was crowed as af, and I passed where my pax was. Not sure if it was my fault (probably) or the addy he gave for passing him, but I was on a busy one way street. It would have taken close to ten minutes to circle around to him. He called me and I explained where I was and I can hear that he's jogging while talking. Since I knew he was close, I parked (probably) in a red zone and got out and waved my arm so he could see me.

Very nice and friendly guy -- he got in the front passenger seat. And we chatted a bit on our way to Santa Monica, just 4 miles away. I took a "short cut," and I got from him my one and only badge for navigation. But he was cool and was all about "teamwork" and we were able to meet up in a very busy area, and though he was running a little late to his appointment, I got him there a little sooner than he expected.


----------



## Lantawood (Feb 23, 2017)

LA_Native said:


> But he was cool and was all about "teamwork" and we were able to meet up in a very busy area, and though he was running a little late to his appointment, I got him there a little sooner than he expected.


Exactly how it should be!

Check this one out:

"As per my understanding/view, drivers may give rating but it should be confidential to company data only. It should not be displayed to customer/to any driver..."


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Lantawood said:


> Pax hardly ever sees the need to do their 50% to make the goal of achieving the ride. Doesn't necessarily apply in this case but overall.


How can they do their 50% based on many posters here. They call and try and give directions to their pickup or try and call at all and for some reason that ruffles many drivers feathers, text same thing. Look GPS is not all that great all the time and it just seems that many drivers feel that all they need to do is drive to the pin and wait five minutes and collect their money.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> How can they do their 50% based on many posters here. They call and try and give directions to their pickup or try and call at all and for some reason that ruffles many drivers feathers, text same thing.


 Maybe I'm not reading that often or not seeing what you're claiming to have read, I've only read a few drivers here claim they/they'd never call or text a passenger. I had one (passenger) call me and give the name of the Hotel -- good thing too, because Uber doesn't (at least didn't) give the proper address -- they gave one that would be close, if it existed.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> We can chuckle a little, but I think it's good to see the experience from the pax perspective. I can certainly understand the frustration felt by some of them.


Oh, I have seen them in tears on the sidewalk outside a very popular pick up spot in our small town. I did not get involved.



Lantawood said:


> "Maybe there is a way the company can prevent the drivers from canceling or make it something that they have to come out of pocket a couple dollars to make up for the cancellation to encourage the drivers to not cancel."


Uber does the opposite and pays more for cancel fees than minnows. It is a vital part of my business being profitable.



Uberfunitis said:


> No the fare is not encouragement when many drivers actively try to get the cancel no show fee there is little to no encouragement to actually actively attempt to find the passenger.
> 
> Most people who use Uber as a passenger do in fact have a car they just choose not to use it for that trip for whatever reason (parking fees, traffic, etc)


Yes, Uber pays more for cancel fees than minnows. My profit and loss statement benefits from this policy. Do I actively pursue cancel fees? No, but I don't turn them down either.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

negeorgia said:


> Uber does the opposite and pays more for cancel fees than minnows. It is a vital part of my business being profitable.


Same in my market. The rates are so low that you get paid more for a cancellation. It's simply a business decision.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

This is like a photograph of a company in a death spiral. They cut rates so low that customer service is non-existent. The drivers don't care because most rides pay nothing. CSR doesn't care because they are 10,000 miles away and make no money. Management has no idea how to fix anything because no one has any experience running a transportation company.

During every Uber ride, someone in the car is being screwed.

All they need to do, to fix everything, is raise rates, especially minimum fare, and pay people an honest wage. Hire management that has experience running a transportation company. 

Instead, we get garbage like badges, flat rate fares and silly quests. Everything is always a trick or a stupid game. They treat passengers and drivers like everyone is in 1st grade.


----------



## Lantawood (Feb 23, 2017)

negeorgia said:


> Uber does the opposite and pays more for cancel fees than minnows. It is a vital part of my business being profitable.


Very valid. I posted that quote so we can see how riders really feel. I don't agree with his POV though.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> How can they do their 50% based on many posters here. They call and try and give directions to their pickup or try and call at all and for some reason that ruffles many drivers feathers, text same thing. Look GPS is not all that great all the time and it just seems that many drivers feel that all they need to do is drive to the pin and wait five minutes and collect their money.


WOW I actually agree with Uber's corporate position. Thanks Uberfunitis, we don't get the corporate position often


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> How can they do their 50% based on many posters here. They call and try and give directions to their pickup or try and call at all and for some reason that ruffles many drivers feathers, text same thing. Look GPS is not all that great all the time and it just seems that many drivers feel that all they need to do is drive to the pin and wait five minutes and collect their money.


That's exactly how I feel because cancelling pays more than a minimum fare. Ubers rates are idiotic. I'm not driving because I "like to keep my community moving", I'm driving to make money.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

empresstabitha said:


> This one's fun.
> 
> "I am very frustrated with Uber. 2 days I missed my bus because of Uber and their foolishness beyond my control and I want my money back. ..... This all started last Friday 5/5, I requested Uber at 6:28, my Uber took a few min. but Pineda came at a reasonable time. My stop is 5-6 min. from my house but the stupid Uber app told the driver to go in the opposite direction to get the other rider 15 min away and therefore made me miss my 7 am bus..."
> 
> ...


I screen shot that one because that one stood out to me too.

5-6 minutes away (bus stop)... and the first time the driver went the opposite direction to grab the other passenger first = pool. Smh.

And to think the next day she got ready by 6:30am to get to a 7am bus stop that is only 5-6 minutes by car = WALK


----------



## SKuber (Feb 11, 2017)

Who is the jackalope picking up an unaccompanied minor (I assume) to take her to school. Call a cab lady!


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

SKuber said:


> Who is the jackalope picking up an unaccompanied minor (I assume) to take her to school. Call a cab lady!


Not only that, she requested pool so her daughter could be stalked by a predator and raped. Mother of the year right here.


----------



## meljeep (Mar 19, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> No the fare is not encouragement when many drivers actively try to get the cancel no show fee there is little to no encouragement to actually actively attempt to find the passenger.
> 
> Most people who use Uber as a passenger do in fact have a car they just choose not to use it for that trip for whatever reason (parking fees, traffic, etc)


I always try to find the pax only cancel as a last resort. I have been driving for 6 months and have about 6 cancelled trips.And you want to charge the drivers. Really


----------



## SKuber (Feb 11, 2017)

Wardell Curry said:


> Not only that, she requested pool so her daughter could be stalked by a predator and raped. Mother of the year right here.


HA... ya missed that part!


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

I love this one. Driver douped the rider into ordering an XL for a really long trip, and the rider thought it was Uber that did this and not the driver. Some people really aren't smart.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Chauffeur_James said:


> I love this one. Driver douped the rider into ordering an XL for a really long trip, and the rider thought it was Uber that did this and not the driver. Some people really aren't smart.
> View attachment 128747


They should refund her entire fare and take back the entire amount paid to the driver for fraud, don't even pay x rates because of fraud. If there were too many people he would not have done the short trip to get her away from the airport. He probably even got her to an area he thought would be surging before asking her to resubmit the xl request.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

The only thing that could make tbis better is if celebrities like Morgan freeman could narrate these stories for me so i can listen while driving


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

LA_Native said:


> They should refund her entire fare and take back the entire amount paid to the driver for fraud, don't even pay x rates because of fraud. If there were too many people he would not have done the short trip to get her away from the airport. He probably even got her to an area he thought would be surging before asking her to resubmit the xl request.


So the pax has no responsibility in figuring out they were being scammed and should tell the driver I want to cancel and find an X only vehicle? Once they made an XL request, they saw the higher quote and agreed to it. Was it dirty? Yes. Uber can solve it by allowing drivers to let the app know; Yes to trips over 30 miles or no thanks to trips over 30 miles. Stop sending requests to drivers that don't want trips over 30 miles.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

LA_Native said:


> I've done less that 75 rides, but I have yet to be unable to locate the passenger.


I nearly gave up for the first time last week. I got a ping from GoGoGrandparent last. They partner with uber to help elderly people go about their day easily. I got a text, each step to finding her was like a riddle. Had she not wandered out to the parking lot, i wouldn't have found her.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

negeorgia said:


> So the pax has no responsibility in figuring out they were being scammed and should tell the driver I want to cancel and find an X only vehicle? Once they made an XL request, they saw the higher quote and agreed to it. Was it dirty? Yes. Uber can solve it by allowing drivers to let the app know; Yes to trips over 30 miles or no thanks to trips over 30 miles. Stop sending requests to drivers that don't want trips over 30 miles.


Should the passenger have some responsibility sure, however from a PR perspective Uber should make sure that their passengers are taken care of and not scammed Uber as a brand has a stake in their reputation.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Uber as a brand has a stake in their reputation.


these guys lowered my pay from 94 cents a mile to 60 cents a mile. Tell every user a tip is not included in the fare in their help section and do not correct celebrities that get on television and radio and say the tip is included. They even had an Uber employee on the Steve Harvey show say tips are included when they never have been. I can assure you, their reputation is not a priority. They want to assure the user that I am well paid while they get cheap rides. Logically, that can't happen.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Meanwhile, LYFT: https://www.consumeraffairs.com/travel/lyft.html


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Wardell Curry said:


> Not only that, she requested pool so her daughter could be stalked by a predator and raped. Mother of the year right here.


I just noticed i never rape my lux or x pax, just pool pax lol

I just enjoy getting the rape badges



JimS said:


> Meanwhile, LYFT: https://www.consumeraffairs.com/travel/lyft.html


There has to be one for eats please be a trilogy


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

JimS said:


> Meanwhile, LYFT: https://www.consumeraffairs.com/travel/lyft.html


All of these 'highly recommended' would use again 4 star comments are irritating.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

negeorgia said:


> these guys lowered my pay from 94 cents a mile to 60 cents a mile. Tell every user a tip is not included in the fare in their help section and do not correct celebrities that get on television and radio and say the tip is included. They even had an Uber employee on the Steve Harvey show say tips are included when they never have been. I can assure you, their reputation is not a priority. They want to assure the user that I am well paid while they get cheap rides. Logically, that can't happen.


They are only concerned with their reputation from the passengers perspective. Drivers Uber really does not care about, we as drivers are easily replaceable from Ubers perspective. Hopefully he does not run out of willing drivers before SDC become a reality. If Uber were to get a reputation as a company that did not have their customers interest in mind, that would be a bad day for Uber. I know that many here think that Uber does not have the customers interest in mind with the upfront prices but that only really screws the drivers as long as the passengers are paying what they agreed to and expected. That is one reason that Uber hates the surge so much because it makes the price for the ride unpredictable.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> They are only concerned with their reputation from the passengers perspective. Drivers Uber really does not care about, we as drivers are easily replaceable from Ubers perspective. Hopefully he does not run out of willing drivers before SDC become a reality. If Uber were to get a reputation as a company that did not have their customers interest in mind, that would be a bad day for Uber. I know that many here think that Uber does not have the customers interest in mind with the upfront prices but that only really screws the drivers as long as the passengers are paying what they agreed to and expected. That is one reason that Uber hates the surge so much because it makes the price for the ride unpredictable.


Don't you think it telling that this guy thinks Uber did the bait and switch and can't figure out that only the driver did it? Cancel and find a driver that does follow the rules (as you understand them). I wonder if he rated his driver 5 stars?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

negeorgia said:


> Don't you think it telling that this guy thinks Uber did the bait and switch and can't figure out that only the driver did it? Cancel and find a driver that does follow the rules. I wonder if he rated his driver 5 stars?


I don't know, for many passengers there is no distinction between Uber and the IC driving for Uber. That is really no different than someone thinking that the McDonalds employee who screwed them in some way was actually McDonalds screwing them in some way. Most customers do not make the distinction between the company and the person providing the service.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> I don't know, for many passengers there is no distinction between Uber and the IC driving for Uber. That is really no different than someone thinking that the McDonalds employee who screwed them in some way was actually McDonalds screwing them in some way. Most customers do not make the distinction between the company and the person providing the service.


It shouldn't take but about 3 trips to figure out all drivers are not the same. Maybe just 2. At issue is that Uber doesn't explain to users that drivers can negotiate inconvenience fees. This drivers way of doing that is switch an X request to an XL request.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

negeorgia said:


> It shouldn't take but about 3 trips to figure out all drivers are not the same. Maybe just 2. At issue is that Uber doesn't explain to users that drivers can negotiate inconvenience fees. This drivers way of doing that is switch an X request to an XL request.


Be careful there we are able to accept tips, but if we accept cash fees of any kind that is a quick way to be deactivated.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Be careful there we are able to accept tips, but if we accept cash fees of any kind that is a quick way to be deactivated.


The app informs users that there may be inconvenience fees charged that go to drivers for returning from long trips. Extremely vague, though.


----------



## Lantawood (Feb 23, 2017)

Please be so!



Kodyhead said:


> There has to be one for eats please be a trilogy


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Should the passenger have some responsibility sure, however from a PR perspective Uber should make sure that their passengers are taken care of and not scammed Uber as a brand has a stake in their reputation.


TBH, you go out of your way to argue against things that no one has argued in favor of. Who, exactly, has said or even implied that Uber doesn't have a duty to take steps to try to prevent (no one can "make sure" or guarantee) passengers (or drivers) from being scammed?


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

Must use XL because of the length of the trip. Who is lying here. The driver trying to screw the rider, or the rider about how many passengers he had. Things that make you go hmm.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

negeorgia said:


> So the pax has no responsibility in figuring out they were being scammed and should tell the driver I want to cancel and find an X only vehicle? Once they made an XL request, they saw the higher quote and agreed to it. Was it dirty? Yes. Uber can solve it by allowing drivers to let the app know; Yes to trips over 30 miles or no thanks to trips over 30 miles. Stop sending requests to drivers that don't want trips over 30 miles.





LA_Native said:


> TBH, you go out of your way to argue against things that no one has argued in favor of. Who, exactly, has said or even implied that Uber doesn't have a duty to take steps to try to prevent (no one can "make sure" or guarantee) passengers (or drivers) from being scammed?


Negeorgia implied that the responsibility is on the pax not the get scammed and I assert that it is Ubers responsibility to make it right when someone is scammed using their service and to take corrective actions against the scammer.


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> They should refund her entire fare and take back the entire amount paid to the driver for fraud, don't even pay x rates because of fraud. If there were too many people he would not have done the short trip to get her away from the airport. He probably even got her to an area he thought would be surging before asking her to resubmit the xl request.


This is of course the passengers perspective. I suspect you are correct. It is however, possible that there were five passengers, and the customer is misrepresenting the reason for the change.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

lesh11 said:


> This is of course the passengers perspective. I suspect you are correct. It is however, possible that there were five passengers, and the customer is misrepresenting the reason for the change.


That is always possible, and a good reason to run with a cam going.

Why take them any distance though, you would be sacrificing xl rates for x rates during that distance, that part does not make sense if there were more than x allowed.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I assert that it is Ubers responsibility to make it right when someone is scammed using their service and to take corrective actions against the scammer.


Yeah, no reasonable person would (nor have i read) say otherwise.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Love it, like watching one train wreck after another. It seems like Uber has reached so far down and destroyed what the product was supposed to be. Things have changed dramatically from 3 years ago, the driver force is much more hostile towards pax and that's with good reason. All the cancels, pool issues, no customer service, etc... are a result of cutting things too close to the bone. When you push too hard people do things out of desperation. Charge a decent fare and hold drivers to a reasonable standard. Very simple if you aren't part of a tech startup.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Negeorgia implied that the responsibility is on the pax not the get scammed and I assert that it is Ubers responsibility to make it right when someone is scammed using their service and to take corrective actions against the scammer.


What I have said is driver, rider, then Uber. This rider has skimmed over the driver, takes no responsibility and claims Uber did a bait and switch. Even saying the app should not give him a X quote if it is policy that it can't happen. He still is holding on to bad information from the driver, like it is policy.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

negeorgia said:


> What I have said is driver, rider, then Uber. This rider has skimmed over the driver, takes no responsibility and claims Uber did a bait and switch. Even saying the app should not give him a X quote if it is policy that it can't happen. He still is holding on to bad information from the driver, like it is policy.


I read it completely different than you do.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> I read it completely different than you do.


It is like a certain satellite company that charges people $5 a month for an additional receiver. They can't just take the word of a customer that calls in and complains that they unplugged the receiver 9 months ago and stuck it in a closet. I just noticed I was billed for it's usage the last 9 bills, I demand a $45 credit. How can the csr know when a complaint is genuine or disingenuous? Dude was talked into a short trip and then an XL request, when he could have tried a different X driver, for a second opinion.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

negeorgia said:


> It is like a certain satellite company that charges people $5 a month for an additional receiver. They can't just take the word of a customer that calls in and complains that they unplugged the receiver 9 months ago and stuck it in a closet. I just noticed I was billed for it's usage the last 9 bills, I demand a $45 credit. How can the csr know when a complaint is genuine or disingenuous? Dude was talked into a short trip and then an XL request, when he could have tried a different X driver, for a second opinion.


completely different, you even admit the driver did some shady crap, I think there is enough evidence that would be easily verifiable with Uber to validate this persons story if it is true.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> completely different, you even admit the driver did some shady crap, I think there is enough evidence that would be easily verifiable with Uber to validate this persons story if it is true.


Yes the driver did, I just wonder if it was this guy's very first Uber ride. Should be easy to figure out that uberX would go from Indy to Cincinnati.



Uberfunitis said:


> completely different, you even admit the driver did some shady crap, I think there is enough evidence that would be easily verifiable with Uber to validate this persons story if it is true.


The buyer beware part is the same though. These stories would not happen if Uber was upfront about inconvenience fees charged for long trips. So Uber sends long trip requests to partners that won't do them and doesn't explain the criteria to drivers or riders about inconvenience fees.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

negeorgia said:


> The buyer beware part is the same though. These stories would not happen if Uber was upfront about inconvenience fees charged for long trips. So Uber sends long trip requests to partners that won't do them and doesn't explain the criteria to drivers or riders about inconvenience fees.


Good luck with the inconvenience fee I can easily see a passenger reporting to Uber that they paid cash for their trip and that opening a whole new problem for the driver.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Good luck with the inconvenience fee I can easily see a passenger reporting to Uber that they paid cash for their trip and that opening a whole new problem for the driver.


The inconvenience fee that I am referring to is in the help section of the app, not cash.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

negeorgia said:


> The inconvenience fee that I am referring to is in the help section of the app, not cash.


never dealt with it. Don't think I have ever had an occasion to ever worry about it either.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> never dealt with it. Don't think I have ever had an occasion to ever worry about it either.


Nevermind, it has been removed from the app. I have a screenshot from December. It has been removed when I checked today.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Good luck with the inconvenience fee I can easily see a passenger reporting to Uber that they paid cash for their trip and that opening a whole new problem for the driver.


Yes, I negotiated a tip from an x rider to take his group of six once in exchange for not adjusting the fare to XL. He ended up paying less than what the adjustment would've been, yet the asshat reports me for cash payment, even though I did him a favor.

I wouldn't be surprised if Uber covered this on riders behalf just to keep them happy, since they have so much investor money to burn. So my point is yes try do do everything through the app


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

negeorgia said:


> So the pax has no responsibility in figuring out they were being scammed and should tell the driver I want to cancel and find an X only vehicle? Once they made an XL request, they saw the higher quote and agreed to it. Was it dirty? Yes. Uber can solve it by allowing drivers to let the app know; Yes to trips over 30 miles or no thanks to trips over 30 miles. Stop sending requests to drivers that don't want trips over 30 miles.


People also don't have a clue just how cheap a ride we are getting and deadheading probably 100 miles back is a loss especially in an XL vehicle doing X rates. At best the driver would get $75 of that fare, but a trip that long Uber probably overestimated the fare by a lot. The driver should have been more honest and told the Pax that he couldn't do it for X rates because of the vehicle he was driving.

And BTW, that's around a 120 mile drive, 240 for the round trip. After Uber's cut, that works out to around $.30 a mile round trip. Maybe if you had a Prius or something that was completely paid off but my car isn't paid off, so that fare is pretty close to the operating cost of my vehicle.


----------



## GaryWinFlorida (Jan 3, 2016)

So many Pool complaints LOL ... most of the time complaining about missing a bus/train or not liking the location of other riders ... LOL _You have another option cheapo!!!_


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

GaryWinFlorida said:


> So many Pool complaints LOL ... most of the time complaining about missing a bus/train or not liking the location of other riders ... LOL _You have another option cheapo!!!_


I agree one should not take pool if you have any kind of time constraint.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I agree one should not take pool if you have any kind of time constraint.


The problem becomes that pax giving you a low rating for it if you don't comply with their wishes, and if you forget to stop new requests, then you must take a hit to your cancel ratings. Uber won't remove low ratings for any reason and the cancel will either affect your bonuses or put you at risk for deactivation. They also don't educate riders on the downsides to pool and in fact push it down everyone's throat. Lose lose situation for driver.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

hulksmash said:


> The problem becomes that pax giving you a low rating for it if you don't comply with their wishes, and if you forget to stop new requests, then you must take a hit to your cancel ratings. Uber won't remove low ratings for any reason and the cancel will either affect your bonuses or put you at risk for deactivation. They also don't educate riders on the downsides to pool and in fact push it down everyone's throat. Lose lose situation for driver.


I actually have found most pool riders to be aware of what they are getting into. I confirm with them that they have ordered a pool ride before starting the trip because some "order pool by accident" taking pools as a driver has not effected my rating all that much. Now taking pools as a passenger is another story and has effected my passenger rating but that is another discussion.


----------



## Talcire (May 18, 2016)

flyntflossy10 said:


> I nearly gave up for the first time last week. I got a ping from GoGoGrandparent last. They partner with uber to help elderly people go about their day easily. I got a text, each step to finding her was like a riddle. Had she not wandered out to the parking lot, i wouldn't have found her.


I contacted that company to opt out. Lady on phone said I should just cancel. I explained cancelling leads to deactivation. What pissed me off is that their website tells customers that "most people don't tip." F that.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Talcire said:


> What pissed me off is that their website tells customers that "most people don't tip." F that.


It is the truth, like it or not, it is the truth.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Talcire said:


> I contacted that company to opt out. Lady on phone said I should just cancel. I explained cancelling leads to deactivation. What pissed me off is that their website tells customers that "most people don't tip." F that.


The bigger issue to me was getting the text saying "Hey this is (insert name) from GoGoGrandparent." I had assumed it was a spam text as i get quite a bit of those anyways, so i ignored it. I didnt notice what was going until i switched from Waze to the Uber screen to get the name and pin drop. When i figured it out, i pulled over in the complex to read it, and luckily the lady was waving me down. You're spot on, no more of that for me. I got lucky, because i would've had to ring a bell, go up the stairway, and put in a security code. Pass


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

So I read through a good number of the complaints and what I found was fascinating. 

Cancellation fees: seemed to be the hot button issue. Passengers either did not understand how Uber worked, probably had wrong location entered or got royally screwed by driver. 
Cancellations: some drivers seem to be more interested in getting the pax to cancel than making money. 
Overcharges: Uber seems to like to double bill or overcharge customers in certain situations and I'm sure occasionally it's the pax's mistake. What I find fascinating is that when billing a second or third time they do not seem to be applying it to a trip or it would make sense that the driver might get paid for it. They don't seem to have a problem getting out trips paid out properly, every once in a while there's an issue and it gets resolved but this payment stuff, they seem to have very sticky pockets. Just another case of fraudulent business practices but I can't see how they would think this would benefit them in the long run.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> So I read through a good number of the complaints and what I found was fascinating.
> 
> Cancellation fees: seemed to be the hot button issue. Passengers either did not understand how Uber worked, probably had wrong location entered or got royally screwed by driver.
> Cancellations: some drivers seem to be more interested in getting the pax to cancel than making money.
> Overcharges: Uber seems to like to double bill or overcharge customers in certain situations and I'm sure occasionally it's the pax's mistake. What I find fascinating is that when billing a second or third time they do not seem to be applying it to a trip or it would make sense that the driver might get paid for it. They don't seem to have a problem getting out trips paid out properly, every once in a while there's an issue and it gets resolved but this payment stuff, they seem to have very sticky pockets. Just another case of fraudulent business practices but I can't see how they would think this would benefit them in the long run.


From some of the descriptions, it would seem that there are a lot of times when auber charges cancellation fees and keeps them for themselves. If you go by the complaints here it would seem Uber is an incredibly shady company.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Chauffeur_James said:


> From some of the descriptions, it would seem that there are a lot of times when auber charges cancellation fees and keeps them for themselves. If you go by the complaints here it would seem Uber is an incredibly shady company.


Yes, that does seem like a real possibility. I know an attorney involved in a current action with Uber, I'm going to ask them to see if they can do a little fishing expedition if they ever get to the point where they are able to get trip and payment data.


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I like this idea very much it would encourage drivers to be more active in trying to actually find the passenger if they knew that it would cost them money for each trip that was accepted but not completed for whatever reason.


U kidding right?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Arb Watson said:


> U kidding right?


No not at all perhaps not that exact thing but something needs to be done to counter those who would prefer to get a cancelation fee to actually going out of their way to find the passenger and complete the trip.


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> No not at all perhaps not that exact thing but something needs to be done to counter those who would prefer to get a cancelation fee to actually going out of their way to find the passenger and complete the trip.


Cute...most of the time pax is at fault...


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Arb Watson said:


> Cute...most of the time pax is at fault...


I disagree most of the time it is drivers not going out of their way and trying to find the passenger, they drive to the pin and wait five min and cancel. with little to no effort to contact the passenger.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

empresstabitha said:


> Yeah but the one about the 18 year old pisses me off. Actually check ID before you assume someone isn't 18. And this once again showd the failure of Ubers customer service.


But then, you get a huffy, sulky, over-18-adult-but-still-really-a-child lowstarring you for asking. Uber requires me to maintain a high rating, so I comply, avoiding low ratings by always ride denying anyone who looks underage.

Is this fair to young adults who look young? Not at all, but neither is the ratings system.


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I disagree most of the time it is drivers not going out of their way and trying to find the passenger, they drive to the pin and wait five min and cancel. with little to no effort to contact the passenger.


 Contact pax? Lol...pax should learn how to drop a pin.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Arb Watson said:


> Contact pax? Lol...pax should learn how to drop a pin.


Uber offers an option to use my current location. That location is not always correct. We will disagree on who needs to work harder at making the ride happen to me it is the person being paid to provide that ride and not the person who is the customer.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Talcire said:


> View attachment 129123
> Some are so long-winded and often asking for $3 to $5 back... https://www.consumeraffairs.com/travel/uber.html


 I love the ones that complain about customer service and not being able to get Uber to understand what you're talking about. Also the complaints about getting pool to and from the airport and having to go out of the way to pick up another rider. Actually there's quite a few complaints about pool, which is sort of funny because if they don't want to end up going out-of-the-way all they have to do is not be cheap.

Then there's the complaint about not being able to get the bus because the driver canceled instead of picking them up and taking them to the bus stop. I used to ride the bus when I was a kid. We generally walked to the bus stop.



Uberfunitis said:


> I like this idea very much it would encourage drivers to be more active in trying to actually find the passenger if they knew that it would cost them money for each trip that was accepted but not completed for whatever reason.


It does cost us money. In time (which is money, because it's a lost opportunity to take another trip with a pax who is possibly READY) and gas and all the other vehicle costs.


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Uber offers an option to use my current location. That location is not always correct. We will disagree on who needs to work harder at making the ride happen to me it is the person being paid to provide that ride and not the person who is the customer.


It all depends on perspective, however there is always an option of public transportation. Raise rates and maybe service will improve.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I love the ones that complain about customer service and not being able to get Uber to understand what you're talking about. Also the complaints about getting pool to and from the airport and having to go out of the way to pick up another rider. Actually there's quite a few complaints about pool, which is sort of funny because if they don't want to end up going out-of-the-way all they have to do is not be cheap.
> 
> Then there's the complaint about not being able to get the bus because the driver canceled instead of picking them up and taking them to the bus stop. I used to ride the bus when I was a kid. We generally walked to the bus stop.


To be fair Uber markets pool as a smartly routed trip that picks up and drops off people along the way. It is not really the passengers or our fault that Ubers pool system does not work well a lot of the time.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uberfunitis said:


> Uber offers an option to use my current location. That location is not always correct. We will disagree on who needs to work harder at making the ride happen to me it is the person being paid to provide that ride and not the person who is the customer.


Uber controls the tech and the education with the customer about how the app works. Maybe THEY should try harder.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It does cost us money. In time (which is money, because it's a lost opportunity to take another trip with a pax who is possibly READY) and gas and all the other vehicle costs.


That is true it does cost time and that is money perhaps they should lower the cancelation no show fee so that it is lower than the min trip payout.


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> To be fair Uber markets pool as a smartly routed trip that picks up and drops off people along the way. It is not really the passengers or our fault that Ubers pool system does not work well a lot of the time.


Pool is designed for places with a grid system anything different is a disaster.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Arb Watson said:


> It all depends on perspective, however there is always an option of public transportation. Raise rates and maybe service will improve.


I doubt that it would get all that much better by just raising rates, they would have to fire all current drivers and let the higher rates attract better drivers with higher requirements. Someones work ethic does not change just because they are given more money. Hard workers will work hard and slackers will be slackers.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

A bunch of entitled, cheapskate, poolriding crybabies. This is why I don't do pool. These morons expect to be treated like they are in an x pickup. Sorry, that's not how it works. I had a girl in Santa Monica complain that she was going to be late for work. My response to her was, "Sorry, picking up extra riders is part of the whole Uberpool experience."


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Uberfunitis said:


> No not at all perhaps not that exact thing but something needs to be done to counter those who would prefer to get a cancelation fee to actually going out of their way to find the passenger and complete the trip.


I do have to agree with you there. The more drivers that pull this the more riders find an alternative which means less demand all around.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Jagent said:


> Instead, we get garbage like badges, flat rate fares and silly quests. Everything is always a trick or a stupid game. They treat passengers and drivers like everyone is in 1st grade.


Meanwhile, I am stuck at 113 trophy points on up.net


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

corniilius said:


> A bunch of entitled, cheapskate, poolriding crybabies. This is why I don't do pool. These morons expect to be treated like they are in an x pickup. Sorry, that's not how it works. I had a girl in Santa Monica complain that she was going to be late for work. My response to her was, "Sorry, picking up extra riders is part of the whole Uberpool experience."


Yep, swimming with other fishies is what pool is all about. Lol


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Uberfunitis said:


> That is true it does cost time and that is money perhaps they should lower the cancelation no show fee so that it is lower than the min trip payout.


OR...raise the minimum fare so that it is greater or equal to the cancellation fee. That would also lower cancelations. Getting $2.75 to drive to a person, wait for then, and then drive them down the street is rediculous.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

corniilius said:


> A bunch of entitled, cheapskate, poolriding crybabies. This is why I don't do pool. These morons expect to be treated like they are in an x pickup. Sorry, that's not how it works. I had a girl in Santa Monica complain that she was going to be late for work. My response to her was, "Sorry, picking up extra riders is part of the whole Uberpool experience."


I don't get whiners who complain about picking up additional pax. I wish I did, though!


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I liked the one complaining about the driver asking the passenger to order XL instead of X for a long trip. The passenger said that she would have rented a car if she knew that she would pay the XL fare. 
Perhaps she should have rented a car to begin with


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uberfunitis said:


> They should refund her entire fare and take back the entire amount paid to the driver for fraud, don't even pay x rates because of fraud. If there were too many people he would not have done the short trip to get her away from the airport. He probably even got her to an area he thought would be surging before asking her to resubmit the xl request.


Not fraud. He refused to take the pax for the low X rates and renegotiated his price. That's exactly the kind of entrepreneurial spirit we need in America today.

Besides, Uber has a disclaimer in its pax contract that says that a surcharge may be made for long trips, to cover the driver's expenses on the return trip. This driver simply showed initiative and charged it for Uber on their behalf.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> I doubt that it would get all that much better by just raising rates, they would have to fire all current drivers and let the higher rates attract better drivers with higher requirements. Someones work ethic does not change just because they are given more money. Hard workers will work hard and slackers will be slackers.


They used to deactivate for 4.6 and below. Now I see plenty of 4.4s and 4.5s, even some 4.3s as drivers. When the rates were higher, the drivers were better and so were the passengers. They got rid of the good drivers and lowered the standards. 
Make the ratings system more fair, have an American review bad ratings and determine if action should be taken against the driver or if the passenger's future ratings should be ignored


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Talcire said:


> View attachment 129123
> Some are so long-winded and often asking for $3 to $5 back... https://www.consumeraffairs.com/travel/uber.html


☹U mean transportation is gonna cost me money? Awww. Its supposed to be free. If i spend money on transportation. I may not have enough for a cup of coffee.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uberfunitis said:


> I disagree most of the time it is drivers not going out of their way and trying to find the passenger, they drive to the pin and wait five min and cancel. with little to no effort to contact the passenger.


Difficult tasks:
- Finding a cure for cancer
- Deciphering Olmec hieroglyphics
- Achieving cold nuclear fusion

Easy tasks:
- Asking bartender/server what bar/restaurant you are at
- Entering it in an app


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Chauffeur_James said:


> OR...raise the minimum fare so that it is greater or equal to the cancellation fee. That would also lower cancelations. Getting $2.75 to drive to a person, wait for then, and then drive them down the street is rediculous.


I would be open to raising the rates but there are other alternatives now can not go to high or people will abandon and go for the cheaper option.



nickd8775 said:


> I liked the one complaining about the driver asking the passenger to order XL instead of X for a long trip. The passenger said that she would have rented a car if she knew that she would pay the XL fare.
> Perhaps she should have rented a car to begin with


perhaps the driver should have just canceled if he was not willing to do the job at the agreed to price and let someone else pick up the passenger, instead of trying to scam him or her.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> They used to deactivate for 4.6 and below. Now I see plenty of 4.4s and 4.5s, even some 4.3s as drivers. When the rates were higher, the drivers were better and so were the passengers. They got rid of the good drivers and lowered the standards.
> Make the ratings system more fair, have an American review bad ratings and determine if action should be taken against the driver or if the passenger's future ratings should be ignored


Depending on when you drive, ones ratings can fluctuate dramatically through no fault of their own. They should do away with the ratings system altogether and deactivate those who garner multiple complaints. At least then, it will be warranted.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

_First, my complaint is Uber REFUSES to call anyone so you can have a conversation about your dissatisfaction. Second my complaint is that they are running a bait and switch that is unethical. My TRIP: THE ISSUE is that their app told me I could USE UberX for a trip from the Indianapolis airport to my house in Cincinnati and the fee would be $115. I checked it 3 different time during the week to confirm the rate wasn't a error. When I got to the Indy airport from FL I checked it again and the app said my cost would be $115. WHEN the driver showed up tells me that I can't use UberX but had to select UberXL because of the distance of the trip.

If that was the case then their app should have alerted me FROM THE BEGINNING that I could only use UberXL for that distance. If it would have said that THEN I would have rented a car for $90 instead of having to pay $235. At that time I had no choice because I had to be back in Cincinnati at 3pm. Therefore, my only choice was to follow the driver's instruction to ACCEPT the ride with UberX for a short ride (which I did) and then resubmit the request under UberXL again which I did. Instead of the fare being $115 it ended up being $235. _

Uh, dude, that was yr drivers rule, not Uber's.

I love reading reviews. I'm about to be stuck for awhile. I've only gotten started.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> They used to deactivate for 4.6 and below. Now I see plenty of 4.4s and 4.5s, even some 4.3s as drivers. When the rates were higher, the drivers were better and so were the passengers. They got rid of the good drivers and lowered the standards.
> Make the ratings system more fair, have an American review bad ratings and determine if action should be taken against the driver or if the passenger's future ratings should be ignored


They could continue to deactivate at 4.6 or even raise it if they wanted to raise standards that is a decision independent of the rate paid as long as there are still drivers waiting in line to sign up.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Talcire said:


> View attachment 129123
> Some are so long-winded and often asking for $3 to $5 back... https://www.consumeraffairs.com/travel/uber.html


The few uber employees i spoke to said that uber billing is set up for short to medium trips. It was never intended for these long hauls to nowhere. Or ppl going up the block. Minimum fare was made to combat ppl going twenty feet but theres no recourse for middle of nowhere trips. Tos does say to negotiate a return trip price. So the dise that switched to xl did it right. Uber isnt meant for super long trips but theres no clear cut way to negotiate s return trip other than changing vehicle class. Hes lucky he had that option.


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

elelegido said:


> Difficult tasks:
> - Finding a cure for cancer
> - Deciphering Olmec hieroglyphics
> - Achieving cold nuclear fusion
> ...


This is my favorite post ever.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Uberfunitis said:


> I would be open to raising the rates but there are other alternatives now can not go to high or people will abandon and go for the cheaper option.
> 
> perhaps the driver should have just canceled if he was not willing to do the job at the agreed to price and let someone else pick up the passenger, instead of trying to scam him or her.


If Uber raises rates, Lyft will follow suite. If they don't then they out themselves for not being the driver friendly platform. I would bet if Uber raised rates and Lyft doesn't, drivers will flee Lyft and even though they may be cheaper, Pax will be waiting a very long time for a pickup. But who knows, maybe the idiot drivers out there will just go to the platform with the most demand. That's hard to say


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

UberPool riders being whiney brats about their own cheapness? *check*
Stupid people falling for bait and switches to uber driver's personal rules and then whining about it? *check*
Window lickers incapable of entering proper information into an app that practically does the work for you? *check*
9 out of every 10 of these complaints are all entirely the customers own stupidity catching up to them and have nothing to do with driver issues or app issues at all. LMAO
Jesus mary and joseph, how are any of us still SANE with this BS?!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Drivers are going to drive where they can get calls I am willing to be that they could substantially lower rates as they currently are and drivers would still stand in line to sign up.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

That's strange. Whenever I write to [email protected] he always responds within the hour.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> cost of doing business


Because it's not high enough already.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Veju said:


> Because it's not high enough already.


I assume you still make a profit, or you would not be continuing.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

LA_Native said:


> Ok,so you're of the opinion that the fare isn't what encourages drivers to drive for Uber. We disagree. I wonder then, what do you think it is that encourages the drivers to drive for Uber/Lyft, if not the fare?


 superb business loss to offset other income, and you can take two bites of the apple by placing unused revenue in a tax deferred IRA, it gets even better if you can buy an Uber car that has undervalued depreciation. The idea you can "make money" at the rates Lyft and Uber pay is ludicrous, the only reason Lyft and Uber keep in operation is because the drivers are giving up their depreciation for temporary cash flow, it's as abusive as payday loans. That being said, Lyft and Uber are useful if you need to lose money and have a tax deferred use for the unused revenue.



Uberfunitis said:


> I disagree most of the time it is drivers not going out of their way and trying to find the passenger, they drive to the pin and wait five min and cancel. with little to no effort to contact the passenger.


 this is best way, pax that don't have enough respect to be on time for a $5.00 personal chauffer are more likely to give a negative rating. Just sit there take the $3.75 and move on.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> this is best way, pax that don't have enough respect to be on time for a $5.00 personal chauffer are more likely to give a negative rating. Just sit there take the $3.75 and move on.


No thank you, I will continue to do the best job that I can, If or when I feel Uber no longer is for me I will continue doing my best work somewhere else but I will never lower my standards.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

Talcire said:


> View attachment 129123
> Some are so long-winded and often asking for $3 to $5 back... https://www.consumeraffairs.com/travel/uber.html


The Upfront fare is just an estimate you idiots time route taken had to detour Construction....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Pool is a Bane to all of us who make Uber a Reality.
It is an insult !



Uberfunitis said:


> No the fare is not encouragement when many drivers actively try to get the cancel no show fee there is little to no encouragement to actually actively attempt to find the passenger.
> 
> Most people who use Uber as a passenger do in fact have a car they just choose not to use it for that trip for whatever reason (parking fees, traffic, etc)


In New Orleans the parking meters are $3.00 an hour and take credit cards.
People can take an Uber to work.
Get dropped at the front door.
And only pay what it costs to park for an hour.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I assume you still make a profit, or you would not be continuing.


And your idea encroaches on what little profit there is to be had.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Holy crap, this is a great glimpse on how the wheels are falling off of Uber. It is like gambling for a ride in many cases people need to rely on.


Lower Prices Mean Lower Quality !


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Veju said:


> And your idea encroaches on what little profit there is to be had.


giving bad customer service eventually gets rid of the customer and you have no profitability.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Just wait till Govt. SellS YOUR HIGHWAYS to Corporations .
Then YOUR highways will be " Privatized"
Toll Roads !
Many
will become Limited Access only used by Drone Trucking and cars.

Especially the North South routes between Mexico and Canada !

It has all been planned for decades.

Research it.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> giving bad customer service eventually gets rid of the customer and you have no profitability.


Haven't had that problem on either end, wouldn't know what you're talking about.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> giving bad customer service eventually gets rid of the customer and you have no profitability.


They have NO PROFITABILITY NOW !

Due to repeated useless PRICE CUTS !


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

There's something else I'm noticing here. People saying they chose pool but got charged the uberx rate. I'm curious if it's because there was no other passenger picked up and if so was that because there was no one on the way or because the driver did something (like initiate airplane mode) to prevent further pickups because they didnt want to do pool.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> They have NO PROFITABILITY NOW !
> 
> Due to repeated useless PRICE CUTS !


They are building markets that don't exist it costs money perhaps they could have slowed down but if it all works it will be great and if it does not who cares the founders made their money already its the investors that are left on the hook seems like a good strategy to me. They could cut prices even more and do much better they are letting to many other things distract them at this point


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

empresstabitha said:


> There's something else I'm noticing here. People saying they chose pool but got charged the uberx rate. I'm curious if it's because there was no other passenger picked up and if so was that because there was no one on the way or because the driver did something (like initiate airplane mode) to prevent further pickups because they didnt want to do pool.


I would love to know this secret as well. 
Though I will still forever allow Pool to ping out, I would like to know if there's a trick to use that others do to make this crap semi-worth it.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

empresstabitha said:


> There's something else I'm noticing here. People saying they chose pool but got charged the uberx rate. I'm curious if it's because there was no other passenger picked up and if so was that because there was no one on the way or because the driver did something (like initiate airplane mode) to prevent further pickups because they didnt want to do pool.


I have had a higher than expected charge on pool before, it was easy to get the money back from uber just a few back and forths. I did one star the driver though because he drove to pick up another passenger that was far out of the way, not a problem, but than I heard him talk to the person and say that he was right around the corner and would be there to pick her up in a second only to hang up and immediately cancel her ride.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

merryon2nd said:


> I would love to know this secret as well.
> Though I will still forever allow Pool to ping out, I would like to know if there's a trick to use that others do to make this crap semi-worth it.


 Om the lyft thread here.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/pro-...pool-pick-ups-and-collapse-the-system.172000/

I don't mind Lyft line so I don't use it. I hate uber pool but I only do it enough to pay my car payment so again I don't do it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> They are building markets that don't exist it costs money perhaps they could have slowed down but if it all works it will be great and if it does not who cares the founders made their money already its the investors that are left on the hook seems like a good strategy to me. They could cut prices even more and do much better they are letting to many other things distract them at this point


It should not cost OUR MONEY !


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> It should not cost OUR MONEY !


I have never given Uber any money, I have a positive cash flow from them, if I did not I would not continue unless I just enjoyed it but than that would be entertainment and I generally pay for entertainment.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Drivers subsidise Uber with their cars and time.
How much is a weekly uber lease vehicle ?

$300.00 a week ?

We should all be
PAID $300.00 a week in addition to our pay !

For our cars.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Uberfunitis said:


> I like this idea very much it would encourage drivers to be more active in trying to actually find the passenger if they knew that it would cost them money for each trip that was accepted but not completed for whatever reason.


Uber doesn't want drivers wandering around looking for the rider. It's inefficient. Uber wants the drive to go to the pin/address the rider entered. If the rider isn't there, Uber charges the rider the cancel fee to train the pax not to pull that crap.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Drivers subsidise Uber with their cars and time.
> How much is a weekly uber lease vehicle ?
> 
> $300.00 a week ?
> ...


I don't know about the lease but I do the rental for less than 300 a week including insurance. Even after that very expensive deal and all expenses I make over minimum wage, not much more but still more. We get paid what we get paid you know what your pay rate will be before you accept your next ride if it is not working for you than do not take it, there is a line of people who will take it for you.



UberHammer said:


> Uber doesn't want drivers wandering around looking for the rider. It's inefficient. Uber wants the drive to go to the pin/address the rider entered. If the rider isn't there, Uber charges the rider the cancel fee to train the pax not to pull that crap.


Its a loss for everyone but the driver as a pax I simply state that the driver never came to my address and uber refunds the money. I have had I don't know how many go to the back side of the building actively trying to avoid the trip all together.


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> No not at all perhaps not that exact thing but something needs to be done to counter those who would prefer to get a cancelation fee to actually going out of their way to find the passenger and complete the trip.


 Make minimum fares higher then a cancellation fee, problem solved


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Uberfunitis said:


> I like this idea very much it would encourage drivers to be more active in trying to actually find the passenger if they knew that it would cost them money for each trip that was accepted but not completed for whatever reason.


It's not the drivers responsibility to find the pax. Driver finds the pin by navigating to it (Job done!) Pax job to find the right car, number plate at the pin location they have requested.

Unless of course Uber want to provide live GPS of the pax phone, a profile pic, or any other identifying marks.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Lyf


Instyle said:


> It's not the drivers responsibility to find the pax. Driver finds the pin by navigating to it (Job done!) Pax job to find the right car, number plate at the pin location they have requested.
> 
> Unless of course Uber want to provide live GPS of the pax phone, a profile pic, or any other identifying marks.


In sf lyft provides live gps of the pax phone. We see a pin then we see a little yellow person where the PAX is


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Uberfunitis said:


> Its a loss for everyone but the driver as a pax I simply state that the driver never came to my address and uber refunds the money. * I have had I don't know how many go to the back side of the building actively trying to avoid the trip all together.*


Those are idiot drivers just following Google maps. Sometimes Google maps takes people to the backside of buildings. Non-idiot drivers know to just go to the address in the front. If your reasoning for getting rid of cancel fees, or even going so far to charge the driver for cancelling, is based on this Google maps issue, it's flawed. Most of the cancels are because the rider moved the pin or entered in the wrong address.... or think there's nothing wrong with making the driver sit there and wait for them to finish their last beer.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> No thank you, I will continue to do the best job that I can, If or when I feel Uber no longer is for me I will continue doing my best work somewhere else but I will never lower my standards.


Soooo........ you haven't been Ubering all that long?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Soooo........ you haven't been Ubering all that long?


am I jaded no, not yet if I ever become jaded I will find something that I find more enjoyable.


----------



## NoVaDJ61 (Dec 4, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> No the fare is not encouragement when many drivers actively try to get the cancel no show fee there is little to no encouragement to actually actively attempt to find the passenger.
> 
> Most people who use Uber as a passenger do in fact have a car they just choose not to use it for that trip for whatever reason (parking fees, traffic, etc)


Why do we have to "find" the pax? Isn't the point for them to tell us where they are? If you're too stupid to correctly enter an address, you don't deserve to be found.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> No thank you, I will continue to do the best job that I can, If or when I feel Uber no longer is for me I will continue doing my best work somewhere else but I will never lower my standards.


You deserve a gold star to hang on your fridge


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

The parent complaining about her account getting deactivated because a driver refused her minor child a ride and reported the account is funny. Gee, it's in the terms of service and the rider probably got multiple warnings that she ignored.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

flyntflossy10 said:


> You deserve a gold star to hang on your fridge


But only provided that you still have a fridge to hang it on after being Uber's lap puppy!


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Even the riders are fed up with the lousy support staff. Time to get rid of all of them and build a call center in America, staff it with competent people who can resolve drivers and riders issues with one phone call. Use the money saved by not paying Travis


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

Chauffeur_James said:


> I love this one. Driver douped the rider into ordering an XL for a really long trip, and the rider thought it was Uber that did this and not the driver. Some people really aren't smart.
> View attachment 128747


Before adding Uber, I drove exclusively for Lyft for 7-months. Approximately 85% of Lyft riders told me they deleted the Uber app due to overbilling and in some cases, being billed where no ride ever took place. That said, Lyft rides are now far and few between for me as Uber pings leads Lyft 5 to 1 in Las Vegas.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> Even the riders are fed up with the lousy support staff. Time to get rid of all of them and build a call center in America, staff it with competent people who can resolve drivers and riders issues with one phone call. Use the money saved by not paying Travis


Up until 2015 all Uber support staff were US-based. The level of service they gave was horrendous. Travis (rightly) surmised that Uber would be able to provide the same exceedingly poor customer service at a fraction of the cost by offshoring the support workers. The quality of service was awful; he might as well have a cheap awful support function than an expensive awful support function.

With the US CSRs, people would find that their problems were not addressed, they were sent pre-scripted templates / general information sheets instead of resolutions, and they would have to send multiple emails with the same information until the problem got resolved. Now, with CSRs in India, people find that their problems are not addressed, they are sent pre-scripted templates / general information sheets instead of resolutions, and they have to send multiple emails with the same information until the problem gets resolved. There was no drop whatsoever in quality of service when support was offshored.

Bringing the support function back to the USA wouldn't change anything.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Up until 2015 all Uber support staff were US-based. The level of service they gave was horrendous. Travis (rightly) surmised that Uber would be able to provide the same exceedingly poor customer service at a fraction of the cost by offshoring the support workers. The quality of service was awful; he might as well have a cheap awful support function than an expensive awful support function.
> 
> With the US CSRs, people would find that their problems were not addressed, they were sent pre-scripted templates / general information sheets instead of resolutions, and they would have to send multiple emails with the same information until the problem got resolved. Now, with CSRs in India, people find that their problems are not addressed, they are sent pre-scripted templates / general information sheets instead of resolutions, and they have to send multiple emails with the same information until the problem gets resolved. There was no drop whatsoever in quality of service when support was offshored.
> 
> Bringing the support function back to the USA wouldn't change anything.


I think one of the main issues is Uber grew way too fast. They are probably processing over 10,000 rides a second world wide. In 2014 they claimed to be giving 1 million rides per day, so I'm sure that number is at least quadrupled if not more now. I'm not sure you could ever hire enough people to fulfill that demand. I usually have to contact support at least a couple times a week and I'm just one driver.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> am I jaded no, not yet if I ever become jaded I will find something that I find more enjoyable.


Dream on.



The Gift of Fish said:


> Up until 2015 all Uber support staff were US-based. The level of service they gave was horrendous. Travis (rightly) surmised that Uber would be able to provide the same exceedingly poor customer service at a fraction of the cost by offshoring the support workers. The quality of service was awful; he might as well have a cheap awful support function than an expensive awful support function.
> 
> With the US CSRs, people would find that their problems were not addressed, they were sent pre-scripted templates / general information sheets instead of resolutions, and they would have to send multiple emails with the same information until the problem got resolved. Now, with CSRs in India, people find that their problems are not addressed, they are sent pre-scripted templates / general information sheets instead of resolutions, and they have to send multiple emails with the same information until the problem gets resolved. There was no drop whatsoever in quality of service when support was offshored.
> 
> Bringing the support function back to the USA wouldn't change anything.


The US based CSRs were the same people but brought over by pimping agencies like Wipro etc. Uber just shifted them back home.

We know a lot of pax are morons but that site has really packed them in.


----------



## driverx.nj (May 15, 2017)

Lantawood said:


> "Maybe there is a way the company can prevent the drivers from canceling or make it something that they have to come out of pocket a couple dollars to make up for the cancellation to encourage the drivers to not cancel."


^^^ Obviously this poster is NOT A DRIVER FOR UBER. ^^^ If the PAX really wants the ride, *THEY* should make ever effort to be ready on time and available for safe pickup when th Driver arrives.


----------



## NorthNJLyftacular (Feb 2, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I don't know about the lease but I do the rental for less than 300 a week including insurance. Even after that very expensive deal and all expenses I make over minimum wage, not much more but still more. We get paid what we get paid you know what your pay rate will be before you accept your next ride if it is not working for you than do not take it, there is a line of people who will take it for you.
> 
> Its a loss for everyone but the driver as a pax I simply state that the driver never came to my address and uber refunds the money. I have had I don't know how many go to the back side of the building actively trying to avoid the trip all together.


You keep mentioning this "line of people". There's no line. A line would imply there's some sort of orderly process by which drivers are selected. The line is actually a hoard. And the horde isn't waiting to become drivers, they're all on the road, giving rides.

The claim that "there's s line of people waiting to take your place, so you better just accept these shitty conditions" is a classic management ruse. You obviously are an Uber plant, so it makes sense that you would use that line here. Congrats for not being one of the Uber employees who recently got fired. Please send Travis my condelolences.



empresstabitha said:


> Lyf
> 
> In sf lyft provides live gps of the pax phone. We see a pin then we see a little yellow person where the PAX is


That little yellow man is worthless. I've moved from the pin location to the little yellow man location only to have the passenger show up at the pin location. So I ignore the little yellow man.


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

The wheels are coming off Uber needs to start either taking care of its drivers which is the number one most important thing and then and only then will things start to change for the better until then I'm really enjoying the stories


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Uberfunitis said:


> I don't know about the lease but I do the rental for less than 300 a week including insurance. Even after that very expensive deal and all expenses I make over minimum wage, not much more but still more. We get paid what we get paid you know what your pay rate will be before you accept your next ride if it is not working for you than do not take it, there is a line of people who will take it for you.
> 
> Its a loss for everyone but the driver as a pax I simply state that the driver never came to my address and uber refunds the money. I have had I don't know how many go to the back side of the building actively trying to avoid the trip all together.


Someone paying nearly $300 a week to lease a car has no business giving out advice on here.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

AintWorthIt said:


> Someone paying nearly $300 a week to lease a car has no business giving out advice on here.


Not leasing but renting.... If I am able to make it work paying that high of a price for a rental than someone in their car should have no problem in DC at least.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

I like the one where the lady cancelled her credit card because Uber charged her a cancellation fee. She even said "they put my address in wrong". Hmm. No wonder the driver couldn't find you


----------



## MikeOh (May 16, 2017)

empresstabitha said:


> This one's fun.
> 
> "I am very frustrated with Uber. 2 days I missed my bus because of Uber and their foolishness beyond my control and I want my money back. ..... This all started last Friday 5/5, I requested Uber at 6:28, my Uber took a few min. but Pineda came at a reasonable time. My stop is 5-6 min. from my house but the stupid Uber app told the driver to go in the opposite direction to get the other rider 15 min away and therefore made me miss my 7 am bus..."
> 
> ...


Yes! That one was hilarious


----------



## dbla (Dec 19, 2016)

My fav was the pool one who was to lazy to walk the 10-15min to the bus then had to keep re-requesting pools to get himself to work after missing the bus and getting multiple cancels...priceless


----------



## Golfer48625 (May 6, 2016)

Fargle said:


> So if the pax flakes out, the driver pays? Brilliant!


The irony..... We're just not trying hard enough to locate a hiding pax or one who doesn't realize what in the world their address is....


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Ok, someone explain how this is NOT a hustle by that driver? "You gotta pay for the more expensive option because it's 2 far to your destination."


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> Ok, someone explain how this is NOT a hustle by that driver? "You gotta pay for the more expensive option because it's 2 far to your destination."


Not sure what exactly happened but have read before that drivers have complained to uber after the ride to upgrade to xl based on too many pax or too much luggage. Or it could be a hustle by the driver


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Woohaa said:


> Ok, someone explain how this is NOT a hustle by that driver? "You gotta pay for the more expensive option because it's 2 far to your destination."


Read the thread bro, there's probably 30 posts talking about this


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

NorthNJLyftacular said:


> That little yellow man is worthless. I've moved from the pin location to the little yellow man location only to have the passenger show up at the pin location. So I ignore the little yellow man.


Yes, all little yellow man does is bring the total number of places a pax may or may not be to (2). I ignore him and head to the pickup pin - you get a no show fee at the pin; nothing for waiting at the man. Also, he tends to jump around a lot, like whack-a-mole.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Holy crap, this is a great glimpse on how the wheels are falling off of Uber. It is like gambling for a ride in many cases people need to rely on.


Hey, you've been sent on vacation. Stop meddling and go help your father mow that lawn... And get a real job.



elelegido said:


> Yes, all little yellow man does is bring the total number of places a pax may or may not be to (2). I ignore him and head to the pickup pin - you get a no show fee at the pin; nothing for waiting at the man. Also, he tends to jump around a lot, like whack-a-mole.


Gotta love folks who request a car and then walk away. Where's waldo?


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Yes, all little yellow man does is bring the total number of places a pax may or may not be to (2). I ignore him and head to the pickup pin - you get a no show fee at the pin; nothing for waiting at the man. Also, he tends to jump around a lot, like whack-a-mole.


Well all I said is lyft tracks the phone. I didnt say they were good at it ir that it was useful



NorthNJLyftacular said:


> You keep mentioning this "line of people". There's no line. A line would imply there's some sort of orderly process by which drivers are selected. The line is actually a hoard. And the horde isn't waiting to become drivers, they're all on the road, giving rides.
> 
> The claim that "there's s line of people waiting to take your place, so you better just accept these shitty conditions" is a classic management ruse. You obviously are an Uber plant, so it makes sense that you would use that line here. Congrats for not being one of the Uber employees who recently got fired. Please send Travis my condelolences.
> 
> That little yellow man is worthless. I've moved from the pin location to the little yellow man location only to have the passenger show up at the pin location. So I ignore the little yellow man.


I said it was there, didn't say it was useful.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberAnt39 said:


> The US based CSRs were the same people but brought over by pimping agencies like Wipro etc. Uber just shifted them back home.


No, they were typically American contract workers working from home. As they were getting canned by Uber a few of them came on here to drum up sympathy ("Uber's not renewing our contracts", "They're hiring overseas", "Support quality will suffer, you'll see" etc etc). They got little sympathy from drivers here, however - they brought it on themselves to a large extent by being useless.


----------



## Who35 (Nov 19, 2015)

Talcire said:


> d


UBER's rating is 1.5 stars. LOL


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

Uber has turned into a joke. I refrain from telling people it's what I do at the moment to survive, as everytime I do, I hear a horror story of bad drivers, unkept cars, and scams. Just a year ago things were different. This is your legacy Travis, no one wants to be responsible for their own shit.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Chauffeur_James said:


> I think one of the main issues is Uber grew way too fast. They are probably processing over 10,000 rides a second world wide.


That's the background to the problem of abysmal support quality, but it's not the reason. The reason support is awful is because Uber did not prioritize the support function. Instead, it obviously invested the bare minimum and developed its support around cost cutting shortcuts such as the untrained, non English speaking staff, the auto-responders, the copy-and-paste information sheets etc etc.

Compare this with Amazon, for example. They have also grown exceptionally fast, but Bezos put a lot of emphasis on the value of maintaining a strong brand reputation. He obviously invested heavily in his customer support function and the result is that Amazon support is known for its quality of service.

It's simply a case of "you pay, you get. You don't pay, you don't get".


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

empresstabitha said:


> Well all I said is lyft tracks the phone. I didnt say they were good at it ir that it was useful


Don't worry, nobody is blaming you for little yellow man .

The problem isn't Lyft; all it does is display in the driver app whatever GPS location the pax' phone reports. What Lyft should do, however, is tell drivers that it is a guide only, and that drivers should not blindly drive to where the yellow man is shown.


----------



## krlst (Feb 25, 2017)

"I messengered them on Facebook"


----------



## I have nuts (Mar 29, 2015)

Jagent said:


> This is like a photograph of a company in a death spiral. They cut rates so low that customer service is non-existent. The drivers don't care because most rides pay nothing. CSR doesn't care because they are 10,000 miles away and make no money. Management has no idea how to fix anything because no one has any experience running a transportation company.
> 
> During every Uber ride, someone in the car is being screwed.
> 
> ...


+1, its the Walmart effect, you get what you pay for. Yeah walmart may be cheaper than most other places, but look at what you have to deal with as far as costumer service. And look at the type of people Walmart attracts. I'd rather pay a little more and go somewhere else.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I have nuts said:


> +1, its the Walmart effect, you get what you pay for. Yeah walmart may be cheaper than most other places, but look at what you have to deal with as far as costumer service. And look at the type of people Walmart attracts. I'd rather pay a little more and go somewhere else.


I usually pay the lowest price I can for a product that meets or exceeds my needs.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

The Gift of Fish said:


> That's the background to the problem of abysmal support quality, but it's not the reason. The reason support is awful is because Uber did not prioritize the support function. Instead, it obviously invested the bare minimum and developed its support around cost cutting shortcuts such as the untrained, non English speaking staff, the auto-responders, the copy-and-paste information sheets etc etc.
> 
> Compare this with Amazon, for example. They have also grown exceptionally fast, but Bezos put a lot of emphasis on the value of maintaining a strong brand reputation. He obviously invested heavily in his customer support function and the result is that Amazon support is known for its quality of service.
> 
> It's simply a case of "you pay, you get. You don't pay, you don't get".


Amazon is also known to use scare tactics for returning items. Many people have been banned from Prime for returning too many items


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Chauffeur_James said:


> Amazon is also known to use scare tactics for returning items. Many people have been banned from Prime for returning too many items


Well, no... they're not perfect. But at least when you email Amazon and to report a problem with a purchase, you don't get a copy-and-paste back saying something like, "Thanks for reaching out! It looks like you're asking about your Prime membership!" etc etc. In terms of not being totally incompetent, they are light years ahead of Uber's joke of a support team.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> We can chuckle a little, but I think it's good to see the experience from the pax perspective. I can certainly understand the frustration felt by some of them.


I agree with you and would like to add that these are the very same folks who, because they are simple folk, take their frustrations with the app, the rates, the platform, and the company that is Uber out on the drivers with a 1 star review, sans feedback of any kind.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

negeorgia said:


> The app informs users that there may be inconvenience fees charged that go to drivers for returning from long trips. Extremely vague, though.


never heard of that one! gonna have to reread my rider TOS...


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> I agree with you and would like to add that these are the very same folks who, because they are simple folk, take their frustrations with the app, the rates, the platform, and the company that is Uber out on the drivers with a 1 star review, sans feedback of any kind.





RideshareSpectrum said:


> I agree with you and would like to add that these are the very same folks who, because they are simple folk, take their frustrations with the app, the rates, the platform, and the company that is Uber out on the drivers with a 1 star review, sans feedback of any kind.


From a consumer standpoint the driver is the face of the company in all regards. When I rate the experience I am rating the entire experience from ordering the car, the ride, and payment processing. It may not be fare to the driver but I rate the entire experience.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

SatMan said:


> never heard of that one! gonna have to reread my rider TOS...


They have pulled that wording. It was in the help section explaining additional fees. It is not there now.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> It may not be fare to the driver but I rate the entire experience.


Clearly, it's not fare to the driver as you're rating him/her on the basis of the things that aren't within their control. But the fault of this unfairness lies with Uber.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I have nuts said:


> +1, its the Walmart effect, you get what you pay for. Yeah walmart may be cheaper than most other places, but look at what you have to deal with as far as costumer service. And look at the type of people Walmart attracts. I'd rather pay a little more and go somewhere else.


Ala targét


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Ala targét


Target was a better experience at one time, they some how lost their way.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Walmart, bar row... I see two VERY like zoos. Yes. Zoos. And the people in both are like animals on two legs with primal speech abilities.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

merryon2nd said:


> Walmart, bar row... I see two VERY like zoos. Yes. Zoos. And the people in both are like animals on two legs with primal speech abilities.


I disagree i prefer my cashiers to have spider web neck tattoos


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> I disagree i prefer my cashiers to have spider web neck tattoos


lmao


----------



## gjenn1966 (Apr 23, 2017)

LA_Native said:


> The fare is encouragement, is it not? And what would you suggest a driver be forced to pay if the passenger is unable to find the driver?
> 
> I read that, and thought: "get yourself a car, that way you wont have to depend on others and whine when you feel let down."


Better yet call and ride with the stinking cabbie with a stinkie car driving Unsafely for dbl the fare.


----------



## Shan.spencer2007 (Dec 20, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I like this idea very much it would encourage drivers to be more active in trying to actually find the passenger if they knew that it would cost them money for each trip that was accepted but not completed for whatever reason.


My understating you are suggesting the driver pay for cancelling a trip for any reason, and the driver has to look for the rider


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> From a consumer standpoint the driver is the face of the company in all regards. When I rate the experience I am rating the entire experience from ordering the car, the ride, and payment processing. It may not be fare to the driver but I rate the entire experience.


Fair not fare


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

Lantawood said:


> These are juicy.


This is funny,,,

My name is Scott and my husband was working for Uber. He had a ride with 3 people in it. When they got in they had a metal smoking pipe that they put out on the hood liner of my car. The pipe was left in the car and a burn hole in my car. He sent pictures to Uber and they said that they needed a quote. So the first quote we got was almost $2000 from Chrysler since that's my car.

I book marked that page so i can read them in leisure..lol


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> From a consumer standpoint the driver is the face of the company in all regards. When I rate the experience I am rating the entire experience from ordering the car, the ride, and payment processing. It may not be fare to the driver but I rate the entire experience.


Yes. From the perspective of a developmentally disabled consumer the driver is the be all end all of the rider experience.. the one point of interaction who controls the behavior of the chief executives and sets the policies that foster the culture of the organization you love/hate. 
The driver's brilliant copy writing and marketing expertise convinced you that you are uniquely superior and thus entitled to receive 'special' services in exchange for pennies. 
The driver developed the app you still don't know how to use properly after hundreds of attempts.
Besides safely transporting your judgemental, drunk, smelly, entitled, fat/lazy ass where you needed to be 30 minutes ago at the speed of sound for an avg 63% of the fare you agreed to pay up front before they even saw your ride request. 
That POS will be held accountable for violating your safe space in his car and recording your behavior for everyone's safety. 
Ultimately the driver shall be chastised for allowing you the opportunity to passive aggressively communicate your life's frustrations and personal inequities (caused wholly by your own refusal to take 100% ownership of your life experience) and take it all out on him/her by way of a broken ratings system, rather than voicing your concerns directly and openly in a manner which might actually improve your experience moving forward.
Sounds about right.


----------



## UberNdallas (Oct 11, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I like this idea very much it would encourage drivers to be more active in trying to actually find the passenger if they knew that it would cost them money for each trip that was accepted but not completed for whatever reason.


We shouldn't have to search for the rider. If uber would get their s**t together it could be so easy.


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

Wardell Curry said:


> My favorite is the pax who was upset his pool from jfk got matched with a pax only going 2 miles from the airport. How about next time you dont choose pool from the airport, you cheap bum.


That one had me rolling on the floor. What a cheap bastard...


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> Ok, someone explain how this is NOT a hustle by that driver? "You gotta pay for the more expensive option because it's 2 far to your destination."





> My TRIP: THE ISSUE is that their app told me I could USE UberX for a trip from the Indianapolis airport to my house in Cincinnati and the fee would be $115. I checked it 3 different time during the week to confirm the rate wasn't a error. When I got to the Indy airport from FL I checked it again and the app said my cost would be $115. WHEN the driver showed up tells me that I can't use UberX but had to select UberXL because of the distance of the trip.
> 
> If that was the case then their app should have alerted me FROM THE BEGINNING that I could only use UberXL for that distance. If it would have said that THEN I would have rented a car for $90 instead of having to pay $235. At that time I had no choice because I had to be back in Cincinnati at 3pm. Therefore, my only choice was to follow the driver's instruction to ACCEPT the ride with UberX for a short ride (which I did) and then resubmit the request under UberXL again which I did. Instead of the fare being $115 it ended up being $235.


The guy demanding the passenger rerequest as an XL once outside the Airport grounds is most definitely a hustle, and it is probably what I would have done, but I would have been upfront as to the reason why.

This entitled paxhole has no concern for the profitability of the driver. He is asking for the driver to go over a hundred miles and into another state. Not only would his app turn off once he drops this guy off and tell him he needs to return his marketing area, but he'll have to eat all those dead miles in a fuel inefficient minivan or SUV to get back to Indianapolis. I made the drive from Cincinnati to Indianapolis just this week on our vacation to Kentucky, and that leg along I-74 is a long one!

It seems the driver, in a crafty sort of way, was pretty much demanding that the passenger subsidize his trip back to civilization. He's fortunate the driver agreed to take him at all. It's not like the driver had any idea where he was going to just not accept the trip in the first place as the stupid Uber app doesn't give us the destination until we swipe to start the trip.


----------



## Lantawood (Feb 23, 2017)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> I book marked that page so i can read them in leisure..lol


Me too! Ha! I flew through page one.


----------



## rohit_cs (Jan 17, 2017)

It's funny because they won't stop taking Uber.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Found a new good one

"They're already overpriced for mediocre drivers that never know where they're going. I have HAD IT with Uber"

Anyone who can say Uber is overpriced has probably never taken a cab. I wonder how they'll like it when they're paying three times as much for a cab


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> That is true it does cost time and that is money perhaps they should lower the cancelation no show fee so that it is lower than the min trip payout.


Or raise the minimum trip payout (and the rates) to something sensible. 2 1/2 years ago when I started my on-again/off-again dysfunctional relationship with Uber, the rates and minimum charge were high enough that getting a cancellation fee was a bit of a disappointment compared to getting a ride. Nowadays they've cut rates and minimum fees by so much that in many cases waiting out the clock is a viable business strategy. In Los Angeles, a short ride will net you $2.80, while a cancellation fee nets you $4 (used to be $5, but then Uber started taking a cut of the cancellation fee, as well).

Only a fool would take $2.80 plus burning more gas and putting more wear and tear on your car over $4 and then parking your car down the block.

The cancellation fee amount is not the issue here. The issue is the absurdly low rates. Last year in Detroit, the rates were $.27 lower per mile than what the IRS gives you for mileage when you do your taxes. How can they possibly consider that a profitable rate? It wasn't too long ago that the rates in many areas were $2+ per mile, and the drivers weren't hurting for business. Now Uber has conditioned riders to think of the company as a bargain basement option, and there's no way back from that. I don't ever recall hearing riders complain about the high price of a base rate ride, yet Uber took it upon themselves to lower the perceived, as well as the actual, value of their (and our, as drivers) service to the point where it is worthy of mockery. Even when rates were at their highest, they were still a fraction of what a traditional taxi charged, and because we have significantly less overhead than a taxi driver, we made more money, and Uber made more money. The pax were happy, because they were saving money over what a cab would cost. It was a win-win-win situation. For the life of me, I don't know why Uber decided to destroy what they hath wrought.


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> How can they do their 50% based on many posters here. They call and try and give directions to their pickup or try and call at all and for some reason that ruffles many drivers feathers, text same thing. Look GPS is not all that great all the time and it just seems that many drivers feel that all they need to do is drive to the pin and wait five minutes and collect their money.


Dude I've seen some of your post. Don't bring up the bs that gps isn't all that great. So sometimes customers should know exactly where in the map they are. Pretty simple I think. And drivers should drive to the pin. Because 95% of the time the pax is nearby and if they requested they should be ready to go because Uber is such a fast service I don't know why pax are surprised their Uber gets their so quick. Don't make us wait 5 min is too long already so be just be ready to go...


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

I found this most disturbing. Not only did she request a ride for her daughter -- who I assume is below 18 yrs old... But she requested an UberPool!

What is wrong w/ ppl these days?


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I like this idea very much it would encourage drivers to be more active in trying to actually find the passenger if they knew that it would cost them money for each trip that was accepted but not completed for whatever reason.


You've got to be joking. You can be deactivated if the cancel rate gets too high. There's already your incentive. I would be mega pissed if I got charged for cancels. They're often for a good reason. Like say, someone calling up to violently swear and scream at you (nope. You aren't getting in my car), or someone not respecting the driver's time by not bothering to leave the establishment in the 5 min window. Also a drive ended early can mean the pax are dangerous or otherwise violating community standards or they just want to be dropped off early. Terrible idea.


----------



## Sanaullah Chowdhury (Nov 28, 2016)

I started to driver Lyft and Uber from 6/1/2017. When I applied, I did not put any referral code to signup. Is there any option or chance to put a referral coed now?


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

you aren't calculating car depreciation and the really big expense "opportunity cost" Starbucks is $100.00 per day plus tips plus 401k plus healthcare plus free college.



Uberfunitis said:


> I have never given Uber any money, I have a positive cash flow from them, if I did not I would not continue unless I just enjoyed it but than that would be entertainment and I generally pay for entertainment.





Uberfunitis said:


> am I jaded no, not yet if I ever become jaded I will find something that I find more enjoyable.


hang in there, your gem is coming, maybe a Pax you wait 7 minutes for, you don't cancel right? Or maybe you called at 5 minutes and they verbally abused you but to give that great service you earn $3.00 for, you take them anyway, you now have 20 minutes invested. You load their boxes in the trunk for them, they lie about their service dog that sheds hairs all over, then you drop them off in a legal safe place but it's 15 feet from where they wanted, they will have to walk 15 feet. You unload their boxes for them, traffic was gridlock you now have 45 minutes into a $3.00 fare and pax is really mad about the 15 feet walking so they slam the door give you 1 star then lie to Uber saying they smelled alcohol on your breath just to get revenge. Hang in there Mr customer service your day is coming.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> you aren't calculating car depreciation and the really big expense "opportunity cost" Starbucks is $100.00 per day plus tips plus 401k plus healthcare plus free college.
> 
> hang in there, your gem is coming, maybe a Pax you wait 7 minutes for, you don't cancel right? Or maybe you called at 5 minutes and they verbally abused you but to give that great service you earn $3.00 for, you take them anyway, you now have 20 minutes invested. You load their boxes in the trunk for them, they lie about their service dog that sheds hairs all over, then you drop them off in a legal safe place but it's 15 feet from where they wanted, they will have to walk 15 feet. You unload their boxes for them, traffic was gridlock you now have 45 minutes into a $3.00 fare and pax is really mad about the 15 feet walking so they slam the door give you 1 star then lie to Uber saying they smelled alcohol on your breath just to get revenge. Hang in there Mr customer service your day is coming.


Wow that is one hypothetical there...... You know what if Uber or I decide we are no longer a good fit for each other, it will not be a big deal to me I will just do something else to the best of my ability. I have nothing invested in this company if we parted ways today there would be no loss.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Wow that is one hypothetical there...... You know what if Uber or I decide we are no longer a good fit for each other, it will not be a big deal to me I will just do something else to the best of my ability. I have nothing invested in this company if we parted ways today there would be no loss.


 this is weekly occurrence for full time drivers, not a hypothetical at all, the thing I have learned about keeping the ratings up is develop psychic skills to detect these disastrous pax. That's why if pax doesn't have the respect to be curbside upon my arrival, it's about 90% chance for a negative rating so avoid this trip if possible.

now she can go through same BS with Lyft LOL


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> this is weekly occurrence for full time drivers, not a hypothetical at all, the thing I have learned about keeping the ratings up is develop psychic skills to detect these disastrous pax. That's why if pax doesn't have the respect to be curbside upon my arrival, it's about 90% chance for a negative rating so avoid this trip if possible.


I just don't see those same things as you do I guess 1400 rides in..... not an expert but lasting longer than most. If you look for the bad you can surely find it. I don't find toes on the curb to be any indicator of how the ride will go. Why would a customer stop what they were doing and be waiting on us? They are the customer it should be the other way around, we get there the passenger is notified and quickly finishes what they were working on and comes out. It should not take all that long but I defiantly do not expect or see any indicator by someone toes to the curb.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

every day you drive you give Uber money, you are subsidizing their operations with car depreciation, they aren't paying for real world depreciation, you are! This is why Uber and Lyft are in reality opportunities for people that need to show a loss on income statement. You can find cars with undervalued depreciation then take the Uber revenue and place it some other form of tax deferred use. I am really surprised the IRS hasn't shut down Uber as a non viable business, why do they get a pass?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> every day you drive you give Uber money, you are subsidizing their operations with car depreciation, they aren't paying for real world depreciation, you are! This is why Uber and Lyft are in reality opportunities for people that need to show a loss on income statement. You can find cars with undervalued depreciation then take the Uber revenue and place it some other form of tax deferred use. I am really surprised the IRS hasn't shut down Uber as a non viable business, why do they get a pass?


I have never given Uber any money, as I have said I have made money off this venture with Uber and that is counting all costs.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

it's impossible to make a real "profit" using legitimate accounting driving Uber X.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> it's impossible to make a real "profit" using legitimate accounting driving Uber X.


I do... I have a rental car so all costs associated with the car are accounted for in the rental price (depreciation, maintenance, insurance) I pay extra for gas and keeping it clean if I choose to pay for that. Any profit I show after accounting for those costs are actual profit using legitimate accounting. The car rental is extremely expensive, and it is still easy to make a profit with it I find it hard to believe that people can not make a profit with their own car.


----------



## Guapcollecta (Apr 11, 2017)

These are soft. You should see the review I left on Google Play! For some reason I can't copy and paste it here and I'm not in the mood to retype it but it's way better than this BS!


----------



## New driver (Feb 5, 2016)

Lantawood said:


> "Maybe there is a way the company can prevent the drivers from canceling or make it something that they have to come out of pocket a couple dollars to make up for the cancellation to encourage the drivers to not cancel."


We are Uber's customers as well as Pax. We pay Uber to use there software. Why would any driver suggest we all should be penalized for someone else's wrong doing? If a passenger is a no show, or not in pickup area we deserve to be compensated. Uber should take it up the crooked drivers. Basically they are a thief!


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Eh....weak sauce on both sides of the aisle.

You get what you pay for. When you cheapen a service to the extent Uber and Lyft has, you get these problems.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> cost of doing business


your worst nightmare now is coming true. Uber is rolling out tipping within the app now, and it will be everywhere by the end of July.
Along with 2 minute wait and cancellation times. And the destination filter trips count like all other trips.
All this and more right after T.K. goes on a leave of absence. And a growing market share for Lyft.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Tom Harding said:


> your worst nightmare now is coming true. Uber is rolling out tipping within the app now, and it will be everywhere by the end of July.
> Along with 2 minute wait and cancellation times. And the destination filter trips count like all other trips.
> All this and more right after T.K. goes on a leave of absence. And a growing market share for Lyft.


I would not say my worst nightmare, it changes nothing really as far as tips go. Did not tip before and certainly not going to start now, at least people will now have to claim what small amount of tips they get on their taxes.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I like this idea very much it would encourage drivers to be more active in trying to actually find the passenger if they knew that it would cost them money for each trip that was accepted but not completed for whatever reason.


If the driver is going to be charged a cancellation fee for cancelling a ride, then they should be immune to being deactivated for low ratings. If you pick up a guy who is ranting at you over the phone for taking too long that is a guaranteed one star you get. Same thing if you make him put his cigs out and he throws a tantrum over it, or if you refuse to take all 5 passengers in your car that only seats 4.

I know my rating has taken a hit repeatedly for making people put out their cigarettes. (I'd also hate to have to choose between a fee and letting someone smoke in my car if they outright refused to put it out.)

The majority of my cancels have been guys trying to overload my car, sometimes taking an aggressive and possibly violent stance if I didn't drive off.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> cost of doing business


Ok. Now that I have been made aware you're a clown........ Punish the driver for something a "potential" pax does when said "potential" pax hasn't even entered their vehicle........You have tremendous business acumen.....No, not really



Uberfunitis said:


> No the fare is not encouragement when many drivers actively try to get the cancel no show fee there is little to no encouragement to actually actively attempt to find the passenger.
> 
> Most people who use Uber as a passenger do in fact have a car they just choose not to use it for that trip for whatever reason (parking fees, traffic, etc)


As an Uber X driver, these people are paying bottom-of-the-barrel pricing for one thing and one thing alone......a ride, period. If they can't manage their time properly and/or make their presence/location easily identifiable, I'm not getting paid to drive around in circles searching for them



Trafficat said:


> If the driver is going to be charged a cancellation fee for cancelling a ride, then they should be immune to being deactivated for low ratings. If you pick up a guy who is ranting at you over the phone for taking too long that is a guaranteed one star you get. Same thing if you make him put his cigs out and he throws a tantrum over it, or if you refuse to take all 5 passengers in your car that only seats 4.
> 
> I know my rating has taken a hit repeatedly for making people put out their cigarettes. (I'd also hate to have to choose between a fee and letting someone smoke in my car if they outright refused to put it out.)
> 
> The majority of my cancels have been guys trying to overload my car, sometimes taking an aggressive and possibly violent stance if I didn't drive off.


My car, My rules...... No eating/drinking/smoking/vaping, etc.......Seatbelts required......Speed limits strictly obeyed, etc. No multi stops. No stop and waits, etc.......They paid for a ride from A to B. They want a return trip, they got five minutes. Have I been dinged over it ? You bet. My best guess is that if more drivers stopped licking pax @ss there'd be far less bullsh*t to deal with. I've gotten one-starred because the pax obviously expected a guy in a suit and white gloves rolling a town car and all-but stated such.....for a $3.50 ride around the block


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> If the driver is going to be charged a cancellation fee for cancelling a ride, then they should be immune to being deactivated for low ratings. If you pick up a guy who is ranting at you over the phone for taking too long that is a guaranteed one star you get. Same thing if you make him put his cigs out and he throws a tantrum over it, or if you refuse to take all 5 passengers in your car that only seats 4.
> 
> I know my rating has taken a hit repeatedly for making people put out their cigarettes. (I'd also hate to have to choose between a fee and letting someone smoke in my car if they outright refused to put it out.)
> 
> The majority of my cancels have been guys trying to overload my car, sometimes taking an aggressive and possibly violent stance if I didn't drive off.


My rules for me and my car:
NO SMOKING - EVER!!
NO ACCESS TO CARS AUX PORT OR BLUE TOOTH -EVER
NO OPEN LIQUIDS OF ANY KIND _ EVER!!
NO WET PAX FROM THE BEACH - MUST BE DRY
No Eating - exceptions are pizza, hot and fresh
No Pool trips after 10PM or before 5AM
If I feel the pax is an asshole, the ride is cancelled before starting
If the pax argues with me in any way, they get a 1 star and I'll let Uber know the pax was a threat - and will make them leave
I have a mini-van. so if UberX is ordered and there are 5 people, fine, I adjust the trip after ending it.
I enforce Pool rules about destinations and number of pax.
I tried and stopped giving water, mints, etc. to pax, because it makes no difference
On Pool trips, if the timer runs out and the pax is nowhere to be sight, cancel as no show
On X trips, 5 minutes, 30 seconds, on XL trips 6 to 7 minutes then cancel
The new 2 minute cancel time is wonderful so it will be 3 minutes less for each


----------



## Jdemonto (Aug 10, 2015)

The only legitimate complaints are about support! We have the same issues! Most of these riders have no clue to what they are doing. I wish we could respond to these reviews! That would be entertainment!


----------



## Victoria Ellis (Dec 12, 2016)

Wish I could leave a comment for every rider like these passengers have. 

Can't believe I had pax bragging about the drugs they had with them last night. 1 star for bringing that shit in my car and putting me at risk.


----------



## OdiousRhetoric (May 28, 2017)

Lantawood said:


> I'm just intrigued by the scenarios from the pax perspective.
> 
> The lack of "teamwork" between pax and driver is what amazes me. Pax hardly ever sees the need to do their 50% to make the goal of achieving the ride. Doesn't necessarily apply in this case but overall.


Standing where you say you are, getting into a car, and getting out require human intelligence. Uber passengers don't have that.



Victoria Ellis said:


> Wish I could leave a comment for every rider like these passengers have.
> 
> Can't believe I had pax bragging about the drugs they had with them last night. 1 star for bringing that shit in my car and putting me at risk.


Um, Uber pax are not intelligent people. Why do you expect anything other than stupidity?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

> It may not be fare to the driver but I rate the entire experience.





empresstabitha said:


> Fair not fare


In this case, the guy's right. It's not fare to the driver. Fare to Uber; chump change to driver now with up front pricing.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

UberMensch3000 said:


> As an Uber X driver, these people are paying bottom-of-the-barrel pricing for one thing and one thing alone......a ride, period. If they can't manage their time properly and/or make their presence/location easily identifiable, I'm not getting paid to drive around in circles searching for them


These riders who ride X are paying a premium for transportation, bottom of the barrel pricing is the bus and Uber is usually several multiples the price of a bus.

You are correct that you do not get paid to drive around in circles searching for passengers but I wonder how long Uber will continue loosing money on these cancelations scams that people run. Me as a passenger I get the money refunded when the driver hides on the other side of the building etc and does not show up, how many passenger no shows can you do before Uber starts to catch on and just deactivates you.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> These riders who ride X are paying a premium for transportation, bottom of the barrel pricing is the bus and Uber is usually several multiples the price of a bus.
> how many passenger no shows can you do before Uber starts to catch on and just deactivates you.


Ok, well we obviously differ in what our definition of "premium" is. That, and I resent your implication that I am somehow doing anything wrong ( ie, "hiding" ) by canceling a no-show pax who has in fact, by Uber's own definition, no-showed. You think Uber wants you sitting around waiting @ .12/min or driving around accumulating billable miles ??? There is NO reason what-so-ever to be waiting in excess of five minutes for anyone that hasn't made contact directly to explain otherwise. Not sure about your area, but here upon arrival a timer kicks off at 5:00. When it reaches zero it pops a cancellation/no-show tab. I'd find it exceedingly odd to be deactivated for the use of a proprietary built-in feature such as this.



Victoria Ellis said:


> Wish I could leave a comment for every rider like these passengers have.
> 
> Can't believe I had pax bragging about the drugs they had with them last night. 1 star for bringing that shit in my car and putting me at risk.


You should have pulled over and bounced their @sses out of your car. I have. Dummy couldn't wait five minutes to her apt. and had to spark up in my car. Bounced her @ss right out my car. Zero tolerance, ratings be damned


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Also, I believe that a cxl, dnc disallows a pax rating. I may be wrong though. Either that or I've just gotten lucky the few times I've had to use it


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

UberMensch3000 said:


> You think Uber wants you sitting around waiting @ .12/min or driving around accumulating billable miles ???


Do you start the trip before the passenger arrives, how would those be billable miles?


----------



## Jt76542 (May 4, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> That is true it does cost time and that is money perhaps they should lower the cancelation no show fee so that it is lower than the min trip payout.


A "driver" would never say that you shill.


----------



## Cookie something (Apr 18, 2017)

The "worse than Comcast" line killed me :')


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I have had I don't know how many go to the back side of the building actively trying to avoid the trip all together.


So text the driver with pick-up instructions?

"Hey man. I'm at the front of the building, facing Main St.""


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> So text the driver with pick-up instructions?
> 
> "Hey man. I'm at the front of the building, facing Main St.""


I like seeing their surprised look when I come out the back service door of the building before their wait time is up.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I like seeing their surprised look when I come out the back service door of the building before their wait time is up.


Not sure what they'd be surprised about. They're an Uber driver picking up their passenger. Your conspiracy theory that drivers are trying to get as many no-show fees as possible make me think you're a tin foil hat wearing chode.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> Not sure what they'd be surprised about. They're an Uber driver picking up their passenger. Your conspiracy theory that drivers are trying to get as many no-show fees as possible make me think you're a tin foil hat wearing chode.


I have seen it, and people on this forum have admitted it. They get more money from a cancelation than a min fare pool trip and it takes less time.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Do you start the trip before the passenger arrives, how would those be billable miles?


Reading comprehension; It's a thing.
The conversation was about waiting/searching for a rider, was it not ? Having confirmed that; Which would Uber seemingly prefer; My sitting there waiting on a no-show ( by Uber's definition ), my circling the block repeatedly searching for a rider ( who may in fact simply be executing one of several pin-placement scams ), or my cxl'ing and accepting another actual trip where I could actually drive a passenger that was actually where he/she said they were, who I could actually find within a reasonable amount of time and there-for generate "billable miles" ???

* I'd also suggest that if you're going to continue to attempt to "catch" an Uber driver engaging in something that is actually wrong, you maybe go elsewhere. Everything I do is done by the book. Uber's book. So if anything I post here-in upsets you then you now know who to direct your ire at


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

UberMensch3000 said:


> Reading comprehension; It's a thing.
> The conversation was about waiting/searching for a rider, was it not ? Having confirmed that; Which would Uber seemingly prefer; My sitting there waiting on a no-show ( by Uber's definition ), my circling the block repeatedly searching for a rider ( who may in fact simply be executing one of several pin-placement scams ), or my cxl'ing and accepting another actual trip where I could actually drive a passenger that was actually where he/she said they were, who I could actually find within a reasonable amount of time and there-for generate "billable miles" ???


I believe that would like you to find the passenger if at all possible. It leaves a bad impression in the customers mind and they are less likely to use there service again if they feel that the company / driver is trying to scam them out of money.

They do not care about you taking the next trip or not they have plenty of cars to spread out the love of trips, you may care very much but it does not matter too uber if it is you or someone else giving the other person a ride they will get their cut regardless of who gives the ride.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I have seen it, and people on this forum have admitted it. They get more money from a cancelation than a min fare pool trip and it takes less time.


Yes, and I've had many a pax that has bragged about how they game the system to screw the drivers......out of surge for instance by either purposefully misplacing their pin or canceling and requesting repeatedly until they got a lower fair....and that's just one example. Misdeeds on BOTH sides that eventually, if repeated often enough, should get BOTH sides bounced off the system. And if not, oh well.



Uberfunitis said:


> I believe that would like you to find the passenger if at all possible. It leaves a bad impression in the customers mind and they are less likely to use there service again if they feel that the company / driver is trying to scam them out of money.
> 
> They do not care about you taking the next trip or not they have plenty of cars to spread out the love of trips, you may care very much but it does not matter too uber if it is you or someone else giving the other person a ride they will get their cut regardless of who gives the ride.


Ok. Once again I'm going to redirect your ire towards the system and not me. You're running under the ASSumption that ANY driver who cxl's ANY ride has done so in order to "scam" the system. I have never. And I also have never spent more than the req'd 5 minutes attempting to locate....for reasons stated above. There are MANY ways a rider scams drivers. Yet I don't see you whining about ANY of those


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

UberMensch3000 said:


> There are MANY ways a rider scams drivers. Yet I don't see you whining about ANY of those


The camp that whines about that are very well represented on this forum, my voice would add nothing to that discussion other than adding to the echo chamber


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> The camp that whines about that are very well represented on this forum, my voice would add nothing to that discussion other than adding to the echo chamber


And there you have it. Silent acceptance of one group screwing over the other. Been driving FT now for just about 4 months +/-. In that relatively short time I've had several run-ins of varying severity; The "accidentally" misplaced pin just shy of the surge area ( four instances ) with the typical "all you have to do is take three lefts, a right, and then drive half a block" contact ( which illustrates stupidity of GPS of course, The "mysteriously" canceled trip in progress ( two instances, with one surprised as sh*t when he got dumped out on the hiway because, as I'm ever so sure you're aware, it's a HUGE personal insurance liability to have a pax in your car without an active trip.......Of course you know this ), The "Misplaced" pin just outside of a restricted zone so that I can then call and verbally direct you into said restricted area that just might get you a ticket or worse because I'm a lazy, selfish, entitled sh*tbag that doesn't care about your ability to work over my desire to not have to walk a block.... ( a favorite with the local college kids )...The "Oh. I didn't know I couldn't smoke weed, drink beer, etc in an Uber" defense......( as they get cxl'd and bounced out )......But hey; Fk the working man......Am I right ?


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

I've had a couple of people in the last week jump in the back with a red Solo cup. Well dressed, not apparently drunk or sloppy. I ask them what's in the cup. Each one answered "Coke" or "Lemonade", or other generic non-alcohol drink. 

I tell them, "good answer" and start the trip. If they hesitated, I'd ask them to leave the cup behind. If they were acting sh*tty or drunk, the cup doesn't come in the car.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

pwnzor said:


> I've had a couple of people in the last week jump in the back with a red Solo cup. Well dressed, not apparently drunk or sloppy. I ask them what's in the cup. Each one answered "Coke" or "Lemonade", or other generic non-alcohol drink.
> 
> I tell them, "good answer" and start the trip. If they hesitated, I'd ask them to leave the cup behind. If they were acting sh*tty or drunk, the cup doesn't come in the car.


Well, here's one; Let's supposed they were FOS and it actually WAS alcohol. Not sure where you're driving, but I'm fairly certain that anywhere in this great land of our's an open container in a motorvehicle is a HUGE no-no. Pax or no Pax, it's still on you. Your charge, your license, etc...

And to add to my list of pax misdeeds, just had one ping from 12 mins away. So I said, wth and drove to location. Enter the driveway and park....... 
Trip Cxl'd....."What the sh*t ????" 
A hot minute later the "culprit" emerges from his house " Yo, ummm, you guys carry jumper cables, right ? Cuz I'm gonna need a jump"
Pretty sure I sprayed him with his own gravel ( as intended ) on my way out of his driveway....
*oh, and no; He did NOT get a jump....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> half of the complaints i read are from pax that dont seem to understand how the app works. uber really should have a basic tutorial to show new pax how to enter the correct address / location and to be ready when the driver arrives.


These CLUE LESS PEOPLE rate you !



UberMensch3000 said:


> Well, here's one; Let's supposed they were FOS and it actually WAS alcohol. Not sure where you're driving, but I'm fairly certain that anywhere in this great land of our's an open container in a motorvehicle is a HUGE no-no. Pax or no Pax, it's still on you. Your charge, your license, etc...
> 
> And to add to my list of pax misdeeds, just had one ping from 12 mins away. So I said, wth and drove to location. Enter the driveway and park.......
> Trip Cxl'd....."What the sh*t ????"
> ...


" got cash , ill go buy you a pair"
Start trip to store back where i drove from "


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> These CLUE LESS PEOPLE rate you !


To be fair drivers are just as clueless at least when they start out they just use the service much more. Uber really does a crapy job on both ends as far as training goes.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> I have seen it, and people on this forum have admitted it. They get more money from a cancelation than a min fare pool trip and it takes less time.


This statement Negates your " Premium Pricing" for Uber statement.

I believe drivers should retain the ability to shoot troublesome passengers on General Principle.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> This statement Negates your " Premium Pricing" for Uber statement.
> 
> I believe drivers should retain the ability to shoot troublesome passengers on General Principle.


No, it just indicates that the cancelation fee is to generous and should be reduced so that the min fare pool trip is paid higher.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> No, it just indicates that the cancelation fee is to generous and should be reduced so that the min fare pool trip is paid higher.


It should be Increased along with the Minimum Fare.

Cant buy a new Ford for $500.00 either anymore !


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> It should be Increased along with the Minimum Fare.
> 
> Cant buy a new Ford for $500.00 either anymore !


The relative purchasing power of the money we receive from this gig is not important in determining what the rate should be. Are there people of sufficient quantity and skill willing to do the job for that rate of pay? If yes than the pay is more than sufficient and could in fact possibly go down some.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> The relative purchasing power of the money we receive from this gig is not important in determining what the rate should be. Are there people of sufficient quantity and skill willing to do the job for that rate of pay? If yes than the pay is more than sufficient and could in fact possibly go down some.


Its gone down enough already for me to abandon full time Uber driving in a tourist city in Favor of delivering pizza.
$90.00 cash tips a night for 6 hours driving.
Less than 1/2 the miles of Uber.
No heavy luggage.
30 cents a mile paid EACH and EVERY mile, going and returning empty.
Free life insurance.
Paid by the hour.
In ADDITION to tips and mileage.

I had 8 hours of PAIDtraining to Deliver pizza.

Uber tosses you in.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Its gone down enough already for me to abandon full time Uber driving in a tourist city in Favor of delivering pizza.
> $90.00 cash tips a night for 6 hours driving.
> Less than 1/2 the miles of Uber.
> No heavy luggage.
> ...


We have found the point that is to much for you to do full time, though you still do drive but only part time.

There are still people logging in, when I log into the rider app I see cars all over the place crawling all over each other, assuming those are not ghost cars, it would seem to me that we have not yet reached that point for enough people yet.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I used to be the guy who MADE UBER AVAILABLE at 3 a.m. on a Tuesday morning.

Now , expect Uber to be available on friday and saturday night at bars.

Ill be home watching HBO eating Pizza .


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I used to be the guy who MADE UBER AVAILABLE at 3 a.m. on a Tuesday morning.
> 
> Now , expect Uber to be available on friday and saturday night at bars.
> 
> Ill be home watching HBO eating Pizza .


That is ok there are others out there, that are gladly or not so gladly taking your place picking up those people.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> We have found the point that is to much for you to do full time, though you still do drive but only part time.
> 
> There are still people logging in, when I log into the rider app I see cars all over the place crawling all over each other, assuming those are not ghost cars, it would seem to me that we have not yet reached that point for enough people yet.


3 year old car.
Knowlege of history and local stories of tourist city.
Speak english.

The passengers have lost quality also.

I was the guy who at 3 a.m. took care of your incapacitated son or daughter.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> 3 year old car.
> Knowlege of history and local stories of tourist city.
> Speak english.
> 
> ...


There are others, though I do agree that quality suffers. They could raise standards in terms of ratings requirements, vehicle requirements etc and pay would potentially have to come up some as finding people that can or will meet those standards would be harder.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> No, it just indicates that the cancelation fee is to generous and should be reduced so that the min fare pool trip is paid higher.


Cxl fee too generous you say ??? Well, let's put the fee in perspective, shall we ? I get a ping from ten minutes away indicating there aren't many drivers in his/her area ( slightly remote ) and so decide to take the trip. Halfway there the pax realizes there's another driver closer vis the app ( or they booked on Lyft also, etc ) and so I've driven through traffic to have the pax cancel in order to grab the closer ride. Time/gas = $$$. Every other business on the planet has a cancellation policy, most of which are designed to discourage said cancellation. Profitability is just as important. Not many of us are running fleets where the other cars will more than make up for the loss. And yes, that's important when we're talking about a guy with a car and zero capital. I once had a GM at a biz I managed a few years back. Same as you; Lick the customer's @ss at each and every opportunity regardless of how unrealistic/unreasonable the issue. Comp'd everything under the sun at the slightest complaint. Don't get me wrong; There's a place for that. It's place and time is when you're trying to BUILD a business. Rideshare is IMO FAR beyond that stage. There's a time to cultivate good customers. And there's also a time to cull the problem ones. He didn't know the difference. Everyone took advantage. Said business closed shop shortly there-after. You can't give away the milk if you wish to keep the cow


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> " bottom of the barrel pricing is the bus"
> 
> That would only be applicable if you were able to tell the bus driver where and when to pick you up and where to drop you off. I'm slowly becoming convinced you're either some young, life-inexperienced twit or just a regular no-knowledge twit. Keep it up though. I'd like to eventually figure out which one it is. And it definitely IS one or the other, because you sure as HELL aren't anyone with any knowledge of ( or apparent interest in ) profitability in any way, shape, or form....


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Yes, that does seem like a real possibility. I know an attorney involved in a current action with Uber, I'm going to ask them to see if they can do a little fishing expedition if they ever get to the point where they are able to get trip and payment data.


Ask your attorney about cancellation fees for unaccompanied minors, too many people and car seats.

In all three cases I cancel and have to fight and claw with Rohit and the gang to get these cancel fees. They are legitimate reasons for not taking rides. One case is against Uber TOS and two cases are safety issues as well as legally I am not allowed to do 5 people or babies without car seats.

I submit cancel fee and get back 'you didn't wait 5 minutes to cancel' when i wasn't cancelling for no show. Back and forth and get nothing. I wonder if Rohit and the gang get the $5 they deny us as a bonus? $5 wherever they are goes a lonnnnnng way


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

New2This said:


> Ask your attorney about cancellation fees for unaccompanied minors, too many people and car seats.
> 
> In all three cases I cancel and have to fight and claw with Rohit and the gang to get these cancel fees. They are legitimate reasons for not taking rides. One case is against Uber TOS and two cases are safety issues as well as legally I am not allowed to do 5 people or babies without car seats.
> 
> I submit cancel fee and get back 'you didn't wait 5 minutes to cancel' when i wasn't cancelling for no show. Back and forth and get nothing. I wonder if Rohit and the gang get the $5 they deny us as a bonus? $5 wherever they are goes a lonnnnnng way


 But that's easy, just wait till the 5 minutes passes, cancel as no show and then put note in for car seat or minor.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

You should not be required to sit and look goofy for 5 minutes when they are the goofy ones.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

New2This said:


> Ask your attorney about cancellation fees for unaccompanied minors, too many people and car seats.
> In all three cases I cancel and have to fight and claw with Rohit and the gang to get these cancel fees. They are legitimate reasons for not taking rides. One case is against Uber TOS and two cases are safety issues as well as legally I am not allowed to do 5 people or babies without car seats.
> I submit cancel fee and get back 'you didn't wait 5 minutes to cancel' when i wasn't cancelling for no show. Back and forth and get nothing. I wonder if Rohit and the gang get the $5 they deny us as a bonus? $5 wherever they are goes a lonnnnnng way


Just had a similar situation. Woman with baby and without car seat insisted she be driven with baby in her lap ( illegal here, not that I would have driven her anyway ). Cxl'd trip. Informed "Support" in fine detail. No fee. I just LOVE driving around for free and paying for pax attempted illegal actions
* illegal AND FK'n STUPID


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberMensch3000 said:


> Just had a similar situation. Woman with baby and without car seat insisted she be driven with baby in her lap ( illegal here, not that I would have driven her anyway ). Cxl'd trip. Informed "Support" in fine detail. No fee. I just LOVE driving around for free and paying for pax attempted illegal actions
> * illegal AND FK'n STUPID


I went by a Greenlight center here. Got the fee. The Uber person just kind of rolled their eyes at the stupidity of Rohit and the gang.

*I didn't go specifically for that. I was in the area for stuff from my day business.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Fuber in their faces said:


> You should not be required to sit and look goofy for 5 minutes when they are the goofy ones.


 you are right but I want to be paid. It's relatively easy to drive around the corner and sit for 3 or 4 more minutes to get the cancel no show. Goofy or not, give me the money.


----------

